# Silverlakes Summer Showcase?



## Hawkeye

What if any top teams are playing the silverlakes summer showcase instead of surf?


----------



## Sandypk

Hawkeye said:


> What if any top teams are playing the silverlakes summer showcase instead of surf?


I heard most of the SoCal Girls DAs are playing at Silverlake's, not Surf.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Beach DA will be at SilverLakes


----------



## RiverArsenal

Sandypk said:


> I heard most of the SoCal Girls DAs are playing at Silverlake's, not Surf.


I'm guessing if they are playing in triple digit temperatures next to a highway in gale force winds, they were probably cut from Surf Cup. 
That or some serious kickbacks to the DoCs.


----------



## Playmakerdad

LA Galaxy will be playing in Surf.


----------



## outside!

Playmakerdad said:


> LA Galaxy will be playing in Surf.


Which LA Galaxy?


----------



## Sandypk

Sandypk said:


> I heard most of the SoCal Girls DAs are playing at Silverlake's, not Surf.


Why did you disagree with this Lambchop?  Did you hear something different?


----------



## outside!

Silverlakes complex has the nicest soccer facilities in SoCal. Unfortunately Norco is blazing hot in the summer. I cannot be the only one that would rather be at the Polo Fields or Oceanside complex for Surf in the summer.


----------



## Playmakerdad

outside! said:


> Which LA Galaxy?


LA Galaxy DA


----------



## TangoCity

Playmakerdad said:


> LA Galaxy DA


Which LA Galaxy


----------



## atvahc

TangoCity said:


> Which LA Galaxy


This would be the LA Galaxy Girls DA based out of Stub Hub Center.  Just for clarification, on the boys threads, the actual (Stub Hub) LA Galaxy DA is always just referred to as LA Galaxy.  Any other affiliated clubs are always noted as such, for example LA Galaxy South Bay (LAGSB), or LA Galaxy OC.
Hope this helps


----------



## Soccer

outside! said:


> Silverlakes complex has the nicest soccer facilities in SoCal. Unfortunately Norco is blazing hot in the summer. I cannot be the only one that would rather be at the Polo Fields or Oceanside complex for Surf in the summer.


The fields are starting to show use.  Getting in can take 20 minutes and last weekend it took 30 minutes to get out.

It is crazy hot.  

Oceanside has issues, the parking in dirt.  The smell of the mulch farm.  Although Norco had a cow smell to it last Saturday too.  The heat is not there. 

My question is there a DA Bracket?  Or because it is before August 1, not neccesaary yet? 

 There are 12 DA teams in the 01/02 and 99/00 brackets at Surf.  Not sure on 03 or 04 as I didn't ask.


----------



## NoGoal

Soccer said:


> Oceanside has issues, the parking in dirt.  The smell of the mulch farm.  Although Norco had a cow smell to it last Saturday too.


CaliKlines, I told you SilverLakes has the smell of cow shit in the air, when the wind blows east.  The cow farms even though many have relocated to Bakersfield the past decade are located a couple miles southwest of Haven Ave.

You hyped up eating sushi at SilverLakes, lmao!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Soccer said:


> The fields are starting to show use.  Getting in can take 20 minutes and last weekend it took 30 minutes to get out.
> 
> It is crazy hot.
> 
> Oceanside has issues, the parking in dirt.  The smell of the mulch farm.  Although Norco had a cow smell to it last Saturday too.  The heat is not there.
> 
> My question is there a DA Bracket?  Or because it is before August 1, not neccesaary yet?
> 
> There are 12 DA teams in the 01/02 and 99/00 brackets at Surf.  Not sure on 03 or 04 as I didn't ask.


I like silver lakes, close to home nice, fields. The biggest issue I have is the poor kids that have to play on the turf in the summer.


----------



## socalkdg

outside! said:


> Silverlakes complex has the nicest soccer facilities in SoCal. Unfortunately Norco is blazing hot in the summer. I cannot be the only one that would rather be at the Polo Fields or Oceanside complex for Surf in the summer.


During the summer Silverlakes should schedule more games before noon, and later games late afternoon and into the evening.    Stuck playing in Riverside this coming weekend and high 90's are expected.   Not fun.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

DA teams can't play before 9:00 am.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Simisoccerfan said:


> DA teams can't play before 9:00 am.


Serious?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Yep,  Strict guidelines.  Can't play before 9:00 am.  If playing two days in a row there needs to be 18 hours between kickoffs.  Can't play more than one game a day and can't play three days in a row.


----------



## TangoCity

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yep,  Strict guidelines.  Can't play before 9:00 am.  If playing two days in a row there needs to be 18 hours between kickoffs.  Can't play more than one game a day and can't play three days in a row.


And they can't play with a heat index greater than 85F.


----------



## Hired Gun

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yep,  Strict guidelines.  Can't play before 9:00 am.  If playing two days in a row there needs to be 18 hours between kickoffs.  Can't play more than one game a day and can't play three days in a row.


Think this is not a bad rule...With larger fields when older, turf, heat/summer (when many tourneys are played) mid fielders especially - the running they do and the physical play they endour as they get older - this is a smart thing... Okay with U-littles playing more games in a day at times as the games are shorter and playing on "postage stamps" at times.  What other heavy running sports at elite levels play multiple games is a day with sometimes minimal subing. Dehydration with fatigue = higher chances of injury.  We were at Silverlakes recently in the heat and the second game of the day was brutal for the players... You are not getting the best play from anyone - even the refs...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yep,  Strict guidelines.  Can't play before 9:00 am.  If playing two days in a row there needs to be 18 hours between kickoffs.  Can't play more than one game a day and can't play three days in a row.


I like it, any rules like that for ecnl?


----------



## outside!

TangoCity said:


> And they can't play with a heat index greater than 85F.


Yet USYS schedules the National Championships in Dallas during July. Last year the heat index was 106F.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

outside! said:


> Yet USYS schedules the National Championships in Dallas during July. Last year the heat index was 106F.


Nuts.


----------



## HeatWatch

We have issued a Community Alert regarding the Silverlakes facility in the June - September months in which the heat index can be well into the 100s, and well into the 120s on the turf fields. Studies have shown that adolescents below 17 years of age suffer increased risks of a large variety of injuries and heat exhaustion and dehydration in such conditions. We have asked that the organizers of this complex offer hydration stations, shade for all participants, mandatory rest breaks, and rescheduling of games taking places in a heat index of 100 or over. They have not responded.


----------



## ajaxahi

HeatWatch said:


> We have issued a Community Alert regarding the Silverlakes facility in the June - September months in which the heat index can be well into the 100s, and well into the 120s on the turf fields. Studies have shown that adolescents below 17 years of age suffer increased risks of a large variety of injuries and heat exhaustion and dehydration in such conditions. We have asked that the organizers of this complex offer hydration stations, shade for all participants, mandatory rest breaks, and rescheduling of games taking places in a heat index of 100 or over. They have not responded.


Good suggestions, I have seen several cases of heat exhaustion at Silverlakes myself since they opened.  But um, who is "we"?  Silverlakes might be more inclined to respond if you identified yourself.


----------



## outside!

DD's team played a Nat Cup game on one of the turf fields at Silverlakes with only 9 players a few weeks ago. When the CR gave them a water break, some tournament official yelled at her that they were not supposed to get water breaks. The CR said they were only playing with 9 and that they were going to get water breaks. Thank you to the CR for doing the right thing and a "Get Stuffed" to the nameless official.


----------



## Striker17

HeatWatch said:


> We have issued a Community Alert regarding the Silverlakes facility in the June - September months in which the heat index can be well into the 100s, and well into the 120s on the turf fields. Studies have shown that adolescents below 17 years of age suffer increased risks of a large variety of injuries and heat exhaustion and dehydration in such conditions. We have asked that the organizers of this complex offer hydration stations, shade for all participants, mandatory rest breaks, and rescheduling of games taking places in a heat index of 100 or over. They have not responded.


This is fabulous. Thank you for being concerned about safety. Pretty sad that their own coaches won't be because otherwise it's a forfeit.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I don't see a heat index cutoff in the rules.  Certainly 85 F would make no sense.


----------



## Dos Equis

TangoCity said:


> And they can't play with a heat index greater than 85F.


If that is indeed the case, then they are pretty much ruling out summer soccer (late-May thru early September) in around 80% of the DA markets, as it will exceed that often.   

Will that type of thinking help our men prepare for World Cup in Qatar, or our ladies deal with the summer game start times under the NWSL TV contract?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

okay maybe a heat index of 85 or less.  At a heat index of 85 that is equal to a temperature of 105 F with 10% humidity.  Which is a typical summer day in Norco


----------



## HeatWatch

Dos Equis said:


> If that is indeed the case, then they are pretty much ruling out summer soccer (late-May thru early September) in around 80% of the DA markets, as it will exceed that often.
> 
> Will that type of thinking help our men prepare for World Cup in Qatar, or our ladies deal with the summer game start times under the NWSL TV contract?


Adult men and women can tolerate overexertion at extremely high temperatures much more easily than adolescents. Today's tournament formats worsen the problem, with two games coming with only an hour or two in between to recover.


----------



## Kicker4Life

HeatWatch said:


> We have issued a Community Alert regarding the Silverlakes facility in the June - September months in which the heat index can be well into the 100s, and well into the 120s on the turf fields. Studies have shown that adolescents below 17 years of age suffer increased risks of a large variety of injuries and heat exhaustion and dehydration in such conditions. We have asked that the organizers of this complex offer hydration stations, shade for all participants, mandatory rest breaks, and rescheduling of games taking places in a heat index of 100 or over. They have not responded.


I hope you've done this at every venue in the Valley, Riverside, San Bernadino, Temecula and every other one in the Inland Empire. Not just Norco!


----------



## Striker17

Kicker4Life said:


> I hope you've done this at every venue in the Valley, Riverside, San Bernadino, Temecula and every other one in the Inland Empire. Not just Norco!


Don't forget god awful TESORO STADIUM!!


----------



## Striker17

Dos Equis said:


> If that is indeed the case, then they are pretty much ruling out summer soccer (late-May thru early September) in around 80% of the DA markets, as it will exceed that often.
> 
> Will that type of thinking help our men prepare for World Cup in Qatar, or our ladies deal with the summer game start times under the NWSL TV contract?


Since 99.9 percent of our girls won't be playing at he YNT level I would prefer that they didn't cater to that crowd. 
If that's the case they should all be doing beep tests and be a lot more fit than they are just saying


----------



## Sheriff Joe

I am sure most of us have witnessed it and it really sucks.
Whatever you do, don't let the coach make that call.
The age old question, Wins or Development?
If you were running your dog around in that heat you would probably be arrested.


----------



## It won't matter later

It's been a very long time and a lot of changes have occurred in college sports.  But this is a sad reminder of what happens when people ignore heat.

http://articles.latimes.com/1992-08-23/sports/sp-7394_1_uc-irvine-women-s-soccer-team


----------



## Soccerfan2

In NorCal kids practice and play in 100+ all summer. Just normal everyday stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Soccerfan2 said:


> In NorCal kids practice and play in 100+ all summer. Just normal everyday stuff.


Yes, why do you think we don't live there?


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Sandypk said:


> I heard most of the SoCal Girls DAs are playing at Silverlake's, not Surf.


That sucks, you play the same teams at tournaments and in league. We enjoy seeing out of state teams at Surf.


----------



## Hired Gun

SocalSoccerMom said:


> That sucks, you play the same teams at tournaments and in league. We enjoy seeing out of state teams at Surf.


I'm guessing there will be out of state Academy Teams at Surf as well...


----------



## Soccer Cat

We played the So Cal Showcase last year..all of the four games were above 95 degrees.  It was 100 degrees already at 10 am for the final.  Miserable!  So glad we aren't going this year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Simisoccerfan said:


> okay maybe a heat index of 85 or less.  At a heat index of 85 that is equal to a temperature of 105 F with 10% humidity.  Which is a typical summer day in Norco


There must be/ should be a formula that combines heat and humidity, I think humidity is a huge contributor, stops the body from cooling itself.


----------



## Sons of Pitches

Sheriff Joe said:


> There must be/ should be a formula that combines heat and humidity, I think humidity is a huge contributor, stops the body from cooling itself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Sons of Pitches said:


>


Thank you SOP.


----------



## CaliKlines

Soccer Cat said:


> We played the So Cal Showcase last year..all of the four games were above 95 degrees.  It was 100 degrees already at 10 am for the final.  Miserable!  So glad we aren't going this year.


At least you were able to play on Sunday last year. I think the teams at Surf would gladly have traded places with your team.


----------



## Striker17

Why Cali I am confused ?


----------



## Hired Gun

Silverlakes is a great venue alternative for most families EXCEPT for Summer.  Just crazy hot during this time period.  Similar to Palm Springs golf, great 9 months a year or if you play it has to be before 1030am or at night.....


----------



## Hired Gun

Hired Gun said:


> Silverlakes is a great venue alternative for most families EXCEPT for Summer.  Just crazy hot during this time period.  Similar to Palm Springs golf, great 9 months a year or if you play it has to be before 1030am or at night.....


Also, when Great Park finishes adding their additional fields that might be the best ticket--- cooler, centrally located and the parking - entering/exiting will be better


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> Why Cali I am confused ?


Because it's a typical CaliKlines post in which he is pumping up the SilverLakes Showcase.  #TrollingCaliKlines


----------



## Sheriff Joe

CaliKlines said:


> At least you were able to play on Sunday last year. I think the teams at Surf would gladly have traded places with your team.


What happened last year? Rain?


----------



## CaliKlines

Striker17 said:


> Why Cali I am confused ?





Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened last year? Rain?


The last time Silverlakes and Surf were run concurrently, the Surf event ended prematurely due to rain. It will be hot, but not Palm Springs hot, in Norco. And, as soon as it is done, it will be nice for supporters to have the Silverlakes Fieldhouse available to escape the heat and have a cold one.


----------



## BJ18

NoGoal said:


> Because it's a typical CaliKlines post in which he is pumping up the SilverLakes Showcase.  #TrollingCaliKlines


And isn't it a typical NoGoal post to cite everything wrong with Silverlakes and pump up Surf???


----------



## Sheriff Joe

BJ18 said:


> And isn't it a typical NoGoal post to cite everything wrong with Silverlakes and pump up Surf???


I think we all know who Cali and NoGoal support, but there is no getting away from the facts, it's fricken hot in the summer at Silver Lakes and it is a drive going to Surf, at least for us. We rarely stay in San Diego for the tournament as I don't mind the drive.
However, I was very disappointed with the coach/scout turnout at the legends show case in early june, even  Blues Baker only had 1 or 2 watching and that was Sunday AM.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> The last time Silverlakes and Surf were run concurrently, the Surf event ended prematurely due to rain. It will be hot, but not Palm Springs hot, in Norco. And, as soon as it is done, it will be nice for the supporters to have the Silverlakes Fieldhouse available to escape the heat and have a cold one.


Because all of the many options within a couple minutes of the Surf facilities clearly suck.  You are such a homer.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think we all know who Cali and NoGoal support, but there is no getting away from the facts, it's fricken hot in the summer at Silver Lakes and it is a drive going to Surf, at least for us. We rarely stay in San Diego for the tournament as I don't mind the drive.
> However, I was very disappointed with the coach/scout turnout at the legends show case in early june, even  Blues Baker only had 1 or 2 watching and that was Sunday AM.


I live in the IE and my DD just played in the Legends SilverLakes College Showcase a couple of werks back.  Sure nice fields and all, but there is nothing to do in Norco!  I would take Oceanside over Norco any day of the week for a college showcase.


----------



## outside!

But, but, .... it's Horse Town, USA!


----------



## NoGoal

BJ18 said:


> And isn't it a typical NoGoal post to cite everything wrong with Silverlakes and pump up Surf???


Sorry, to break the news to you, but my DD never played for Surf.  So I am not biased as CaliKlines is to anything Legends or National League or now Girls DA. 

It's a no brainer at the present time....Surf College Cup is a more prestigious college showcase than SilverLakes.  Can that change of course with time, but to pump up SilverLakes after 1 year is asinine.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think we all know who Cali and NoGoal support, but there is no getting away from the facts, it's fricken hot in the summer at Silver Lakes and it is a drive going to Surf, at least for us. We rarely stay in San Diego for the tournament as I don't mind the drive.
> However, I was very disappointed with the coach/scout turnout at the legends show case in early june, even  Blues Baker only had 1 or 2 watching and that was Sunday AM.


Sheriff Joe, are you posting about the college turnout at the Legends College Showcase at SilverLakes a couple weeks back?  I was there for a WPSL game and I agree I didn't see many college coaches gracing many sidelines.  I didn't want to post that until somebody else saw the same thing though.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think we all know who Cali and NoGoal support, but there is no getting away from the facts, it's fricken hot in the summer at Silver Lakes and it is a drive going to Surf, at least for us. We rarely stay in San Diego for the tournament as I don't mind the drive.
> However, I was very disappointed with the coach/scout turnout at the legends show case in early june, even  Blues Baker only had 1 or 2 watching and that was Sunday AM.


For what it's worth, there weren't any relevant college coaches at MCC either.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Because all of the many options within a couple minutes of the Surf facilities clearly suck.  You are such a homer.


Exactly, much more to do in the adjacent cities of Oceanside with Carlsbad and Del Mar vs Norco with Ontario, Corona and Chino Hills.  The girls can always go cow tipping, if they are feeling adventurous.


----------



## NoGoal

SocalSoccerMom said:


> For what it's worth, there weren't any relevant college coaches at MCC either.


MCC = Manchester City Cup? If so, that has never been a college showcase draw.  The Legends College Showcase (June) comparing apples to apples would be Surf Cup (July/August).  No comparison at the Surf Cup U16 age bracket their are 60-70 college coaches on the sidelines watching the top bracket teams.


----------



## socalkdg

NoGoal said:


> Exactly, much more to do in the adjacent cities of Oceanside with Carlsbad and Del Mar vs Norco with Ontario, Corona and Chino Hills.  The girls can always go cow tipping, if they are feeling adventurous.


Them be fighting words.   

Corona and Ontario are huge cities with any type of food or entertainment.   The only thing missing is the beach, but when our team travels anywhere it is back to the hotel and into the pool.


----------



## NoGoal

socalkdg said:


> Them be fighting words.
> 
> Corona and Ontario are huge cities with any type of food or entertainment.   The only thing missing is the beach, but when our team travels anywhere it is back to the hotel and into the pool.


I live in the IE, just keeping it real.  Put it this way, when my kids want to go somewhere. Their 1st choice isn't Corona or Ontario it's to Newport, Laguna, Huntington, Santa Monica or Malibu.  If SD County was closer, it would be to the beaches over there too.  I highly doubt teenages from the OC and LA are texting each other and suggesting lets go to Ontario Mills.  Hahaha!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> I live in the IE, just keeping it real.  Put it this way, when my kids want to go somewhere. Their 1st choice isn't Corona or Ontario it's to Newport, Laguna, Huntington, Santa Monica or Malibu.  If SD County was closer, it would be to the beaches over there too.  I highly doubt teenages from the OC and LA are texting each other and suggesting lets go to Ontario Mills.  Hahaha!


To be fair, the time OC and LA teenagers are wanting to travel to the IE is when it snows to Big Bear and the Spring to the Coachella Music Festival.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Sheriff Joe, are you posting about the college turnout at the Legends College Showcase at SilverLakes a couple weeks back?  I was there for a WPSL game and I agree I didn't see many college coaches gracing many sidelines.  I didn't want to post that until somebody else saw the same thing though.


Yes, only a few and we have a pretty good team.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, only a few and we have a pretty good team.


Hopefully, your DD's team was accepted at Surf Cup.  Guaranteed a lot of college coaches will there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Hopefully, your DD's team was accepted at Surf Cup.  Guaranteed a lot of college coaches will there.


I believe we are in, end of july?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe we are in, end of july?


Very NICE and CONGRATS!


----------



## socalkdg

NoGoal said:


> I live in the IE, just keeping it real.  Put it this way, when my kids want to go somewhere. Their 1st choice isn't Corona or Ontario it's to Newport, Laguna, Huntington, Santa Monica or Malibu.  If SD County was closer, it would be to the beaches over there too.  I highly doubt teenages from the OC and LA are texting each other and suggesting lets go to Ontario Mills.  Hahaha!


My oldest loves Ontario Mills.   But nothing beats the ocean.


----------



## NoGoal

socalkdg said:


> My oldest loves Ontario Mills.   But nothing beats the ocean.


My DD likes Victoria Gardens which IMO is the nicest mall in the IE besides the outlets in Cabazon.  Yet, she would rather drive with her friends to the Irvine Spectrum or Fashion Island.


----------



## Striker17

I won't feel one is better than the other until they offer a personalized van service from a pick up point to the fields and then back home. 
If not that a valet.
Come on surf cup sports you got this!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> My DD likes Victoria Gardens which IMO is the nicest mall in the IE besides the outlets in Cabazon.  Yet, she would rather drive with her friends to the Irvine Spectrum or Fashion Island.


We really don't like I Er's in OC.  BTW, my family loves VG.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Striker17 said:


> I won't feel one is better than the other until they offer a personalized van service from a pick up point to the fields and then back home.
> If not that a valet.
> Come on surf cup sports you got this!!!!!!!


They will come to your house to pick up the  $1500.00 check I bet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Very NICE and CONGRATS!


Thank you.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> I won't feel one is better than the other until they offer a personalized van service from a pick up point to the fields and then back home.
> If not that a valet.
> Come on surf cup sports you got this!!!!!!!


My wife told me when we drove into SilverLakes that they charge $5 to enter the complex to discourgae parking outside the premises.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> My wife told me when we drove into SilverLakes that they charge $5 to enter the complex to discourgae parking outside the premises.


$8 and no walk-ins.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> My wife told me when we drove into SilverLakes that they charge $5 to enter the complex to discourgae parking outside the premises.


You know what that equals.....


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> You know what that equals.....


I do miss that show!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You know what that equals.....


*Tickets for Damon Wayans Jr. | Brea Improv at TicketWeb*


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Sheriff Joe, are you posting about the college turnout at the Legends College Showcase at SilverLakes a couple weeks back?  I was there for a WPSL game and I agree I didn't see many college coaches gracing many sidelines.  I didn't want to post that until somebody else saw the same thing though.


There were 19 coaches that attended one of my player's games.  Not great, but not bad either.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> There were 19 coaches that attended one of my player's games.  Not great, but not bad either.


Your player is U18 so that is pretty common.  Most of the girls on a high level team would already be committed by their senior year.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Your player is U18 so that is pretty common.  Most of the girls on a high level team would already be committed by their senior year.


She's actually U17 this year playing up.  I'm not thrilled since this is a recruiting year for her, but she's got the attention of the schools she's interested in so I guess that is what's important.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> She's actually U17 this year playing up.  I'm not thrilled since this is a recruiting year for her, but she's got the attention of the schools she's interested in so I guess that is what's important.


As long as the coaches she is inviting show up to see her, not much else matters. Good luck to her!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> She's actually U17 this year playing up.  I'm not thrilled since this is a recruiting year for her, but she's got the attention of the schools she's interested in so I guess that is what's important.


Okay you aren't talking about your senior that will be reporting to camp in 6 weeks.  My bad.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay you aren't talking about your senior that will be reporting to camp in 6 weeks.  My bad.


No, that one only played in the WPSL games at that tournament.  She was essentially finished with club after National Cup.  I also have one player thats post pro career (who knows she might get back into it), one more player coming up in the youth system and one future player if she turns out she likes soccer, and I have a feeling watching all her sisters play all the time may have an impact


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> No, that one only played in the WPSL games at that tournament.  She was essentially finished with club after National Cup.  I also have one player thats post pro career (who knows she might get back into it), one more player coming up in the youth system and one future player if she turns out she likes soccer, and I have a feeling watching all her sisters play all the time may have an impact


That is quite the collection of talent and estrogen in your house.  I unfortunately only have one that plays a team sport so I am going to miss it when it's finally done.  We are at lest than 6 weeks until the party starts.  Good luck to all of your wonderful ladies this upcoming season! 

#POWERTOTHEGIRLS


----------



## Kicker4Life

Wonder IF/WHEN we will see and Accepted arenas list for this event.....


----------



## Hawkeye

Kicker4Life said:


> Wonder IF/WHEN we will see and Accepted arenas list for this event.....


For an event that is trying to compete head to head with surf cup, they sure are slow in getting any accepted teams/brackets/lists of college coaches out there. And the blanks they do have posted don't say anything about having da divisions for 01/02 and 99/00


----------



## Kicker4Life

Hawkeye said:


> For an event that is trying to compete head to head with surf cup, they sure are slow in getting any accepted teams/brackets/lists of college coaches out there. And the blanks they do have posted don't say anything about having da divisions for 01/02 and 99/00


We are now 18 days out and not a peep from the Tournament.  Maybe I'm just over anxious but it sure would be nice to at least see an List of Participating Teams....


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicker4Life said:


> We are now 18 days out and not a peep from the Tournament.  Maybe I'm just over anxious but it sure would be nice to at least see an List of Participating Teams....


Did you play in it last year?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicker4Life said:


> We are now 18 days out and not a peep from the Tournament.  Maybe I'm just over anxious but it sure would be nice to at least see an List of Participating Teams....


If there are quality teams coming I would post their names ASAP to draw other quality teams.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you play in it last year?


This is the first year of the Showcase so No


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> We are now 18 days out and not a peep from the Tournament.  Maybe I'm just over anxious but it sure would be nice to at least see an List of Participating Teams....


Does it surprise you?  We are talking about Legends aren't we?  All marketing no results.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicker4Life said:


> This is the first year of the Showcase so No


I thought I read in here the 2 tournaments went head to head last year?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought I read in here the 2 tournaments went head to head last year?


They initally went head to head last year as Thanksgiving College Showcase events.  SilverLakes vs Surf College Cup


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> They initally went head to head last year as Thanksgiving College Showcase events.  SilverLakes vs Surf College Cup


It's crazy, the older my daughter gets the more important every opportunity becomes.


----------



## Dos Equis

Girls Schedules are indeed out.


----------



## Sandypk

Dos Equis said:


> Girls Schedules are indeed out.


I guess no day off at Silverlakes Showcase for the DA teams.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dos Equis said:


> Girls Schedules are indeed out.


I guess Mercedes is sponsoring the event?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dos Equis said:


> Girls Schedules are indeed out.


Oh joy...4:30, Noon and 2pm kickoff times for our 3 games. Looks like Legends has all early morning games. Generous of them to make sure we don't  have to get up too early.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicker4Life said:


> Oh joy...4:30, Noon and 2pm kickoff times for our 3 games. Looks like Legends has all early morning games. Generous of them to make sure we don't  have to get up too early.


Setting the schedule to your own benefit might just piss the wrong people off.
Nothing like a 430 game at SL. Maybe you will get lucky and it won't blow.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Sheriff Joe said:


> Setting the schedule to your own benefit might just piss the wrong people off.
> Nothing like a 430 game at SL. Maybe you will get lucky and it won't blow.


Me thinks it will blow regardless.  Traffic getting there for a 4:30 game on a Friday (blows), potential for Norco heat (blows), potential for 30mph winds (blows). Oh well, gotta make sure the DD is hydrated, ready to do her part and gets there safely!


----------



## Sandypk

*Silverlakes Showcase vs Surf Cup 2017:*
Looking at some of the differences between the two events.  There are more teams playing at Surf Cup, more college coaches have attended Surf Cup, DA has a day off at Surf Cup, players can go and watch the USWNT game in San Diego while at Surf Cup, winners from each group get a cool jacket, and the weather is going to be much better in Oceanside.  

Why is there even a question about which one is more appealing to players, families, and teams?

Schedules/Teams Attending:
Silverlakes:
https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=401
Surf Cup:
http://events.gotsport.com/events/Default.aspx?eventid=59034

Colleges Attending or Attended:
Silverlakes 2017:
https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=401
Surf Cup 2016:
http://surfcup.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2016-SC-College-Coach-List-Final.pdf

Temperature:
Norco:
https://www.google.com/search?q=norco+temperature&oq=norco+temperature&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l2.4060j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Oceanside:
https://www.google.com/search?q=oceanside+temperature&oq=oceanside+temperature&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4358j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Simisoccerfan

It looks to me that Silverlakes has a better lineup of College Coaches especially the West Coast coaches.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

You need to look at the 2017 Surf Cup coach list also not the 2016 list when there was no Silverlakes to compete with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicker4Life said:


> Me thinks it will blow regardless.  Traffic getting there for a 4:30 game on a Friday (blows), potential for Norco heat (blows), potential for 30mph winds (blows). Oh well, gotta make sure the DD is hydrated, ready to do her part and gets there safely!


Didn't even think about the traffic, strike 3.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> It looks to me that Silverlakes has a better lineup of College Coaches especially the West Coast coaches.


That is completely false.  Almost all of the 42 schools listed are on the Surf Cup list.  If you are going to give out misinformation you shouldn't make it so easily verifiable.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> You need to look at the 2017 Surf Cup coach list also not the 2016 list when there was no Silverlakes to compete with.


Which Legends team does your player play for?


----------



## Surfref

Kicker4Life said:


> Me thinks it will blow regardless.  Traffic getting there for a 4:30 game on a Friday (blows), potential for Norco heat (blows), potential for 30mph winds (blows). Oh well, gotta make sure the DD is hydrated, ready to do her part and gets there safely!


 I refereed Surf College at Thanksgiving this past fall.  On Sunday I heard numerous college coaches bitching about the traffic they had to sit in "for hours" while driving from Surf Cup to Norco in the afternoon.  All of them said there was more than enough players to scout at Surf Cup and they were not going to endure the traffic again.  If they are smart, they will bring an assistant coach and each coach goes to a different tournament.  I would imagine the coaches want to see the DA players at both tournaments, but do not want to hassle with the drive between venues.


----------



## Surfref

Sandypk said:


> Temperature:
> Norco:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=norco+temperature&oq=norco+temperature&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l2.4060j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> Oceanside:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=oceanside+temperature&oq=oceanside+temperature&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4358j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


The weather can be brutal in Norco.  I looked at a long term forecast for Norco and on the Saturday of the tournament it is predicted to be 94 degrees, 33% humidity, 16 mph sw winds, sunny and Oceanside is 77 degrees, 56% humidity, 8mph w winds, overcast in the AM with sun in the afternoon.  Oceanside does have the smell from the composting site if you are on one of those south fields.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Surfref said:


> The weather can be brutal in Norco.  I looked at a long term forecast for Norco and on the Saturday of the tournament it is predicted to be 94 degrees, 33% humidity, 16 mph sw winds, sunny and Oceanside is 77 degrees, 56% humidity, 8mph w winds, overcast in the AM with sun in the afternoon.  Oceanside does have the smell from the composting site if you are on one of those south fields.


Oh Norco has a smell too.  Just wait for the wind to be blowing the right direction and you get Cowmaggedon.


----------



## Striker17

It really stinks for players who have no choice due to Coach preference. This really starts becoming a time when you as a parent need to look at the Coach and their preferences and whether that can effectively showcase your daughter. This is very common in other sports but it seems in soccer people go with the herd. 
This is an example where if I was on a team I would speak up. It's not fair to people waiting to get recruited.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> That is completely false.  Almost all of the 42 schools listed are on the Surf Cup list.  If you are going to give out misinformation you shouldn't make it so easily verifiable.


From your various posts I know that you are experienced but you should avoid setting yourself up as the "know-it-all" without easily verifying your facts.   Here is the current 2017 Surf Cup Coaches list.  Cross reference it for yourself.

http://events.gotsport.com/events/collegecoaches.aspx?eventid=59034

I was not saying Silverlakes is better.  I just was reviewing the current list of coaches and clearly right now Silverlakes has a better lineup.  15 D1 girls coaches vs 8 D1 for Surf.  I realize this will change and everyone rarely shows up.  There are 10 schools listed on both right now.  Two are JC's.  Most of the others are from out of state.  All I am doing is comparing the two current lists.  And I have nothing to do with Legends.  Clearly Oceanside would be a preferable location (except for the fact that I would need to spend money on a hotel and deal with the horrible weekend drive two and from San Diego).  Both have that stinky smell.


----------



## Dos Equis

Simisoccerfan said:


> From your various posts I know that you are experienced but you should avoid setting yourself up as the "know-it-all" without easily verifying your facts.   Here is the current 2017 Surf Cup Coaches list.  Cross reference it for yourself.
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/collegecoaches.aspx?eventid=59034
> 
> I was not saying Silverlakes is better.  I just was reviewing the current list of coaches and clearly right now Silverlakes has a better lineup.  15 D1 girls coaches vs 8 D1 for Surf.  I realize this will change and everyone rarely shows up.  There are 10 schools listed on both right now.  Two are JC's.  Most of the others are from out of state.  All I am doing is comparing the two current lists.  And I have nothing to do with Legends.  Clearly Oceanside would be a preferable location (except for the fact that I would need to spend money on a hotel and deal with the horrible weekend drive two and from San Diego).  Both have that stinky smell.


Coach lists are notorious for being wrong, not matter the tournament.  Recruiting the last weekend of July has fallen in priority for college coaches for many reasons (remember when Surf was the 16 best teams in the country?), so no one should expect too much unless you (or your coach) are in direct contact with a college coach and know they are coming to your game.  So we can all deal with facts, instead of marketing, it would be nice to have some reports on # of coaches actually at games.

What is unavoidabe is the slow, ugly soccer that usually comes with playing in high heat and wind.  Let us hope for cool, calm weather for both venues.


----------



## Surfref

Dos Equis said:


> Coach lists are notorious for being wrong, not matter the tournament.  Recruiting the last weekend of July has fallen in priority for college coaches for many reasons (remember when Surf was the 16 best teams in the country?), so no one should expect too much unless you (or your coach) are in direct contact with a college coach and know they are coming to your game.  So we can all deal with facts, instead of marketing, it would be nice to have some reports on # of coaches actually at games.
> 
> What is unavoidabe is the slow, ugly soccer that usually comes with playing in high heat and wind.  Let us hope for cool, calm weather for both venues.


I do not have my Surf Cup assignments yet.  If I get girls games, I will let you know how many college coaches are on the sidelines.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Striker17 said:


> It really stinks for players who have no choice due to Coach preference. This really starts becoming a time when you as a parent need to look at the Coach and their preferences and whether that can effectively showcase your daughter. This is very common in other sports but it seems in soccer people go with the herd.
> This is an example where if I was on a team I would speak up. It's not fair to people waiting to get recruited.


Some of the tourneys you have to be accepted to, so the coach can't say for sure what tourneys they will be in. That could be another wasted year if you hit the dates just right or wrong in this case.


----------



## Kicking it

Looks like they took the schedule down


----------



## LadiesMan217

Surfref said:


> I do not have my Surf Cup assignments yet.  If I get girls games, I will let you know how many college coaches are on the sidelines.


Better yet tell us what games you are ref'ing $$$$$


----------



## Surfref

LadiesMan217 said:


> Better yet tell us what games you are ref'ing $$$$$


Nope cannot do that....it would not be ethical.  Besides, you did not put up enough dollar signs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> From your various posts I know that you are experienced but you should avoid setting yourself up as the "know-it-all" without easily verifying your facts.   Here is the current 2017 Surf Cup Coaches list.  Cross reference it for yourself.
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/collegecoaches.aspx?eventid=59034
> 
> I was not saying Silverlakes is better.  I just was reviewing the current list of coaches and clearly right now Silverlakes has a better lineup.  15 D1 girls coaches vs 8 D1 for Surf.  I realize this will change and everyone rarely shows up.  There are 10 schools listed on both right now.  Two are JC's.  Most of the others are from out of state.  All I am doing is comparing the two current lists.  And I have nothing to do with Legends.  Clearly Oceanside would be a preferable location (except for the fact that I would need to spend money on a hotel and deal with the horrible weekend drive two and from San Diego).  Both have that stinky smell.


I do verify and I am not sure where you got your list from but here is the official list from Surf.

https://scoutingzone.com/TournamentArea/SurfCup/ScoutAttendees

And this list will no doubt grow.  I know of several major schools that will be there that are not listed.  Not to mention that in your post you were comparing 2016 Surf Cup to 2017 Silverlakes.  Surf Cup has always been well attended.  It is the last big event before the college season starts.  They even conveniently have the last day as July 31st since the first day of practice is August 1st for D1 schools.  The last day of the showcase will likely have poor attendance.  Think what you want about me.  We will see which showcase is the better situation for the ultimate goal of getting players into college.  YNT caliber players don't have to worry.  Coaches will come see them play.  It's that next tier that needs to be concerned.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> It's that next tier that needs to be concerned.


I have a "next tier" player and I'll tell you what, having BTDT with two already I'm very happy we will be at Surf Cup.  The list looks good so far and we all know only about 60% of the coaches that show up register with scouting zone.


----------



## Striker17

gkrent said:


> I have a "next tier" player and I'll tell you what, having BTDT with two already I'm very happy we will be at Surf Cup.  The list looks good so far and we all know only about 60% of the coaches that show up register with scouting zone.


99.9 percent of ours are next tier hence my post  Surf Cup is for better or worse the place to be.


----------



## meatsweats

Simisoccerfan said:


> From your various posts I know that you are experienced but you should avoid setting yourself up as the "know-it-all" without easily verifying your facts.   Here is the current 2017 Surf Cup Coaches list.  Cross reference it for yourself.
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/collegecoaches.aspx?eventid=59034
> 
> I was not saying Silverlakes is better.  I just was reviewing the current list of coaches and clearly right now Silverlakes has a better lineup.  15 D1 girls coaches vs 8 D1 for Surf.  I realize this will change and everyone rarely shows up.  There are 10 schools listed on both right now.  Two are JC's.  Most of the others are from out of state.  All I am doing is comparing the two current lists.  And I have nothing to do with Legends.  Clearly Oceanside would be a preferable location (except for the fact that I would need to spend money on a hotel and deal with the horrible weekend drive two and from San Diego).  Both have that stinky smell.


My player was at a college camp yesterday and there were at least 12 D1 coaches doing training sessions (Cal, UNC, UCLA, Santa Clara, Michigan, Washington State, Long Beach, University of Utah, Washington, Arizona State, University of San Francisco, San Diego State University, etc.).  DD said they told the players they will be at Surf, so don't forget to send out emails with schedules to colleges of interest. She said not one coach said they wouldn't be there, so that made her excited.  I don't think the list that you posted is accurate. jmho


----------



## Simisoccerfan

No doubt both lists are not accurate.


----------



## Sandypk

meatsweats said:


> My player was at a college camp yesterday and there were at least 12 D1 coaches doing training sessions (Cal, UNC, UCLA, Santa Clara, Michigan, Washington State, Long Beach, University of Utah, Washington, Arizona State, University of San Francisco, San Diego State University, etc.).  DD said they told the players they will be at Surf, so don't forget to send out emails with schedules to colleges of interest. She said not one coach said they wouldn't be there, so that made her excited.  I don't think the list that you posted is accurate. jmho


Just curious, but what college camp did your dd attend yesterday?


----------



## Real Deal

Striker17 said:


> 99.9 percent of ours are next tier hence my post  Surf Cup is for better or worse the place to be.


With the changes made to Surf Cup's format this year (only _one team_ advancing out of bracket to semis-- so _no quarter-finals_--then a bunch of meaningless consolation games forcing teams to stay a 3rd day), and now up to _4-5_ flights, I'd now consider Silverlakes.  I'd think college coaches may be put off by the sheer numbers of teams at the Surf event.  

In the end, the cost-value of the event is more important than the weather.  Love you Surf, but this format is for the birds...


----------



## meatsweats

Sandypk said:


> Just curious, but what college camp did your dd attend yesterday?


2017 College Soccer Academy at SoCal Sports park. A girls only camp. DD found it very informative and useful. She isn't using it to get recruited. There were two colleges she's interested in and wanted to meet the coaches and see their training style. She liked one additional coach so much, she is now researching the school. If was two full days and very well ran.


----------



## Sandypk

Real Deal said:


> With the changes made to Surf Cup's format this year (only _one team_ advancing out of bracket to semis-- so _no quarter-finals_--then a bunch of meaningless consolation games forcing teams to stay a 3rd day), and now up to _4-5_ flights, I'd now consider Silverlakes.  I'd think college coaches may be put off by the sheer numbers of teams at the Surf event.
> 
> In the end, the cost-value of the event is more important than the weather.  Love you Surf, but this format is for the birds...


You make a good point.  If placed in a consolation bracket, will coaches still watch the games?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> With the changes made to Surf Cup's format this year (only _one team_ advancing out of bracket to semis-- so _no quarter-finals_--then a bunch of meaningless consolation games forcing teams to stay a 3rd day), and now up to _4-5_ flights, I'd now consider Silverlakes.  I'd think college coaches may be put off by the sheer numbers of teams at the Surf event.
> 
> In the end, the cost-value of the event is more important than the weather.  Love you Surf, but this format is for the birds...


You are not thinking like a college coach thinks about it.  The big schools will be at Surf.  Surf has some fantastic talent and the out of state teams love coming.  In your cost/value did you consider the wide variety and much higher volume of colleges?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sandypk said:


> Just curious, but what college camp did your dd attend yesterday?


Sandy PK is that a purple or pink unicorn?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sandypk said:


> You make a good point.  If placed in a consolation bracket, will coaches still watch the games?


He/She makes a terrible point.  Coaches recruit players not teams.  My player never played in the championship game at Surf Cup and she ended up having schools like Stanford, North Carolina, Duke, Cal, UCLA, Virginia and others watch their games.  I remember one year she guess played for an older team in her club and they played an international team with players that schools were interested in.  There were over 70 coaches watching a game in the second tier of the tournament.  

Don't be sure of what a coach will or won't watch.


----------



## Surfref

gkrent said:


> I have a "next tier" player and I'll tell you what, having BTDT with two already I'm very happy we will be at Surf Cup.  The list looks good so far and we all know only about 60% of the coaches that show up register with scouting zone.


 I have a feeling that recruiting is going to be a little different this summer.  I have a friend who does west coast scouting (women and men's teams) for a couple smaller east coast colleges.  The coaches do not have the budgets to fly all over the country, so they contract with him to scout the west coast players.  He has expressed some frustration so far this summer because so many female players have moved teams.  Also, because the level of play for most of the girls teams have changed due to all the player movement.  He said he is really relying on players that are interested in one of his schools sending their schedules. He said he plans to just do a lot more walking around and just watching random games than he would normally. Since the colleges he recruits for are D2, D3 and NAIA he is going to focus on the non-DA teams.  He plans to stay in San Diego spending Saturday at the Polo Fields and Sunday at Oceanside.  He has a friend who is a referee that is going to go watch and video a few players at Silverlakes for him, so he does not have to make that drive. 

We talked about the two tournaments last night.  He said that Silverlakes is too new and has not established a good or bad reputation.  Every college coach in the country knows the stellar reputation of Surf Cup, but Silverlakes is an unknown to them.  He did say he thinks there is a larger pool of recruitable non-DA players to watch at Surf Cup.  We also talked about the coaches list for the tournament.  He said the colleges he works for will sign up for the tournament but of course he goes in place of the coach. He makes sure he gets registered with the tournaments so he has access to the coaches area (free food and shade).

Maybe when the Silverlakes tournament gets established they will attract a larger number of coaches.


----------



## Sandypk

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sandy PK is that a purple or pink unicorn?[/QUOT





MakeAPlay said:


> He/She makes a terrible point.  Coaches recruit players not teams.  My player never played in the championship game at Surf Cup and she ended up having schools like Stanford, North Carolina, Duke, Cal, UCLA, Virginia and others watch their games.  I remember one year she guess played for an older team in her club and they played an international team with players that schools were interested in.  There were over 70 coaches watching a game in the second tier of the tournament.
> 
> Don't be sure of what a coach will or won't watch.


Yes, but your dd is a unicorn hence all the coaches watching the game.  For those 2nd tier dd's, being placed in a consolation bracket is not a good thing.  Big difference.


----------



## MrXor

meatsweats said:


> 2017 College Soccer Academy at SoCal Sports park. A girls only camp. DD found it very informative and useful. She isn't using it to get recruited. There were two colleges she's interested in and wanted to meet the coaches and see their training style. She liked one additional coach so much, she is now researching the school. If was two full days and very well ran.


How do these camp normally work? The age range says 7th grade to 12th grade, so a big difference in age, size, experience, etc.
Do they just split up the girls, saying forwards group 1, mids group 2, etc? Or do they split them up according to skill, age etc? like
a tryout. Or girls who attend these camps are focused to be recruited, so it is already self-selected. Thanks.


----------



## Surfref

Sandypk said:


> Yes, but your dd is a unicorn hence all the coaches watching the game.  For those 2nd tier dd's, being placed in a consolation bracket is not a good thing.  Big difference.


 I have refereed many showcases that are well attended by college coaches.  The consolation games always have a good number of coaches watching.  A lot of them are usually coaches that saw the player in an earlier game and want to get a second look at the player while they are in a game that has no pressure to win.


----------



## Striker17

Real Deal said:


> With the changes made to Surf Cup's format this year (only _one team_ advancing out of bracket to semis-- so _no quarter-finals_--then a bunch of meaningless consolation games forcing teams to stay a 3rd day), and now up to _4-5_ flights, I'd now consider Silverlakes.  I'd think college coaches may be put off by the sheer numbers of teams at the Surf event.
> 
> In the end, the cost-value of the event is more important than the weather.  Love you Surf, but this format is for the birds...


Good point I had not considered. Perhaps I have rose colored glasses from the MC days. This used to be my favorite time of year with Surf Cup


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Times are changing!  This is the first year that Silverlakes is going up against Surf.  As a comparison look back at Thanksgiving.  In the past years Surf dominated.  We have attended November Nights the past few years (could not get into Surf) and that tournament also always had a great turnout since most of the games were in the evening when Surf had ended for the day.  This past Thanksgiving Silverlakes had a showcase at the same time.  I can tell you that there were a lot less coaches at November Nights.  I heard the same for Surf (raining out on Sunday did not help either).  I also heard that Silverlakes had a lot of coaches. 

Now Silverlakes is going up against Surf again.  Both tournaments appear to have top talent with many DA and ECNL teams at each along with other top teams.  I expect at the end of the day we will find both events to be well attended by coaches.


----------



## NoGoal

meatsweats said:


> My player was at a college camp yesterday and there were at least 12 D1 coaches doing training sessions (Cal, UNC, UCLA, Santa Clara, Michigan, Washington State, Long Beach, University of Utah, Washington, Arizona State, University of San Francisco, San Diego State University, etc.).  DD said they told the players they will be at Surf, so don't forget to send out emails with schedules to colleges of interest. She said not one coach said they wouldn't be there, so that made her excited.  I don't think the list that you posted is accurate. jmho


A few schools don't register, but attend the showcases.   Those coaches already know who they have on their recruiting list and don't want to get thousands of emails 2 weeks leading up to the event.


----------



## NoGoal

Sandypk said:


> Yes, but your dd is a unicorn hence all the coaches watching the game.  For those 2nd tier dd's, being placed in a consolation bracket is not a good thing.  Big difference.


My DD is not a purple unicorn (wears purple though), but schools still came to watch her team play in consolation games.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> Those coaches already know who they have on their recruiting list and don't want to get thousands of emails 2 weeks leading up to the event


I recall talking with Tim Ward @Pepperdine and he said pretty much the same thing in that he and his staff would literally get a couple thousand emails leading up to a huge event like Surf Cup or an ECNL NE. Like you alluded to, they already know who they are looking at prior to those large events.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> I recall talking with Tim Ward @Pepperdine and he said pretty much the same thing in that he and his staff would literally get a couple thousand emails leading up to a huge event like Surf Cup or an ECNL NE. Like you alluded to, they already know who they are looking at prior to those large events.


Yup and if a girl is on a coaches radar.  They will know the coaches cell phone numbers.  That way, if their team ends up in the consolation match. All they have to do is text them the time and field of the game.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> Yup and if a girl is on a coaches radar.  They will know the coaches cell phone numbers.  That way, if their team ends up in the consolation match. All they have to do is text them the time and field of the game.


Has anyone used the Scouting Zone app?  It seems like a great tool for coaches and replaces all the individual messaging.  Surf Cup will be using it this year (not sure if they used it in the past).


----------



## meatsweats

NoGoal said:


> A few schools don't register, but attend the showcases.   Those coaches already know who they have on their recruiting list and don't want to get thousands of emails 2 weeks leading up to the event.


And you don't think the big or "well known" schools don't get thousands of emails already?  Especially before Surf Cup. LOL.


GoWest said:


> I recall talking with Tim Ward @Pepperdine and he said pretty much the same thing in that he and his staff would literally get a couple thousand emails leading up to a huge event like Surf Cup or an ECNL NE. Like you alluded to, they already know who they are looking at prior to those large events.


My kid isn't interested in Pepperdine, but I would think if your kid is, it would be better to be 1 of 1000, then 0. I don't know about anyone else, but the coaches I've talked to do want to get emails and dialogue going. Maybe not just right before big showcases, but on a regular, with good info, film, questions, etc. Not saying parents and players shouldn't be realistic about who they are sending their schedule to, but you and NG sound a bit pessimistic. There are only so many YNT players in the talent pool. They won't fill every D1 spot.


----------



## NoGoal

meatsweats said:


> And you don't think the big or "well known" schools don't get thousands of emails already?  Especially before Surf Cup. LOL.
> 
> 
> My kid isn't interested in Pepperdine, but I would think if your kid is, it would be better to be 1 of 1000, then 0. I don't know about anyone else, but the coaches I've talked to do want to get emails and dialogue going. Maybe not just right before big showcases, but on a regular, with good info, film, questions, etc. Not saying parents and players shouldn't be realistic about who they are sending their schedule to, but you and NG sound a bit pessimistic. There are only so many YNT players in the talent pool. They won't fill every D1 spot.


Lol, pessimistic okay, if you say so.  I have always posted cast a large net when starting the recruiting process.  Then based on the interested schools narrow their selection afterwards.

 It's a fairly simple process, the Power 5 recruits YNT players, YNT Pool, then ID2/ODP teams/PDP, then players from top teams on down.  Now with Girls DA, I'm sure they will have an ID program a step below YNT camp invites.


----------



## smsummers

My DD team will be playing in the Super Black U13 bracket at Surf Cup. Should she contact Coaches to see if there is an interest come watch her play or it is too early in the recruiting process? Her team is very strong and should do well in the tournament. Wanted to get some feedbacks from the vets.


----------



## Surfref

smsummers said:


> My DD team will be playing in the Super Black U13 bracket at Surf Cup. Should she contact Coaches to see if there is an interest come watch her play or it is too early in the recruiting process? Her team is very strong and should do well in the tournament. Wanted to get some feedbacks from the vets.


Sure, but they are not going to look at U13 teams.  The players are too young.


----------



## NoGoal

Surfref said:


> Sure, but they are not going to look at U13 teams.  The players are too young.


I agree, U13 = 12/13 year olds....to young, unless the U13 is a YNT player and interested in the University of Texas.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> My DD is not a purple unicorn (wears purple though), but schools still came to watch her team play in consolation games.


Mine isn't a purple unicorn either.  She is simply a talented kid that works hard and loves soccer.   Good luck to your amazing young lady!


----------



## Real Deal

NoGoal said:


> My DD is not a purple unicorn (wears purple though), but schools still came to watch her team play in consolation games.


They never had 'consolation games' at Surf Cup before this year, so not sure what 'consolation games' you are referring to.  It is a new format.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> They never had 'consolation games' at Surf Cup before this year, so not sure what 'consolation games' you are referring to.  It is a new format.


Take a chill pill, I'm posting about when my DD's club team played consolation games during the ECNL North American playoffs. #sheesh #wounduptight


----------



## GoWest

MarkM said:


> Has anyone used the Scouting Zone app?  It seems like a great tool for coaches and replaces all the individual messaging.  Surf Cup will be using it this year (not sure if they used it in the past).


ScoutingZone is a really good "one-stop-shopping" site / app. In her case she used it after a coach showed interest just to get a full set of baseline info / details to all members of the coaching staff as a follow-up.


----------



## GoWest

meatsweats said:


> pessimistic


Not at all. Just reflecting on what i feel is good insight from NG. There are a few of us who have BTDT and I really think most are trying to offer good advice. There is no "best way" however there are nuggets of solid experience that can help balance expectations so a parent / player avoids undue frustration. At the end of the day if your player has the chops AND disposition for the game at the next level she will get noticed.


----------



## Striker17

Appreciate all the insights. Been very confusing lately with 8th grade commits etc. I have been getting tons of mixed messages myself. I have friends who state that although coaches can't contact bring DD to unofficial visits and ID camps; then have others who say no it doesn't matter. I appreciate all of you taking the time to post and provide some clarity/reality.


----------



## GoWest

Striker17 said:


> Appreciate all the insights. Been very confusing lately with 8th grade commits etc. I have been getting tons of mixed messages myself. I have friends who state that although coaches can't contact bring DD to unofficial visits and ID camps; then have others who say no it doesn't matter. I appreciate all of you taking the time to post and provide some clarity/reality.


No worries at all. Glad we can shed some light on what can feel, at times, like a lonely journey.


----------



## Striker17

GoWest said:


> No worries at all. Glad we can shed some light on what can feel, at times, like a lonely journey.


For the record I do appreciate the wake up calls too! A lot of us are good people who have fed some lines and this is a place where you can tell us like it is. I know coaches are under pressure and can't always tell it like it is so any "real talk" is appreciated.


----------



## GoWest

Striker17 said:


> I have friends who state that although coaches can't contact bring DD to unofficial visits and ID camps; then have others who say no it doesn't matter


I say do it. The more time spent "up front" on visiting schools of interest the better IMHO. In my players case it allowed us to ease into the process and then when the time came to make the big decision it was pretty much stress free. Again there is no "best way" but just offering another perspective.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> They never had 'consolation games' at Surf Cup before this year, so not sure what 'consolation games' you are referring to.  It is a new format.


They had a complete 2nd "Gold" bracket before.  Please read between the lines.  Some things don't need to be completely spelled out.


----------



## GoWest

smsummers said:


> My DD team will be playing in the Super Black U13 bracket at Surf Cup. Should she contact Coaches to see if there is an interest come watch her play or it is too early in the recruiting process? Her team is very strong and should do well in the tournament. Wanted to get some feedbacks from the vets.


Nothing wrong with contacting coaches as a parent. Relationships are important and you never know when that coach might move on.


----------



## Real Deal

MakeAPlay said:


> They had a complete 2nd "Gold" bracket before.  Please read between the lines.  Some things don't need to be completely spelled out.


Look I think Surf is a great club, and, in the past, Surf Cup has been the event of the season.  But this year the format is not good, and I'm not talking about multiple flights which is problematic also.  Some age groups have five flights!    But there's a difference between having multiple flights, and _a format, _within each flight, which only allows one team to advance from each bracket to continue competing to win, and then everyone else-- even those who came in 2nd in bracket--  go straight to consolation games with _NO QUARTER FINALS, _and then scheduling these consolation games on day 3 of the tournament.   It's just not the optimal format for showcasing, spending my kid's time and my money, or for plain fun.  

It also leaves the organizing club (Surf) open to a lot of criticism, since 1.It has the appearance of a "money grab" forcing all teams to stay and play a 3rd day.  And  2. There are brackets that seem stacked, since only one team advances, and they may happen to be brackets that don't include teams from the hosting club....

Just look at some of the age group threads.  Just trying to express what some others are feeling about a tournament, Surf Cup, that we have all truly enjoyed over the years, and telling you that these kinds of issues are what probably send top teams over to Silverlakes, which is a showcase to start with.  Fewer issues = better way to spend time and money.


----------



## chargerfan

GoWest said:


> Nothing wrong with contacting coaches as a parent. Relationships are important and you never know when that coach might move on.


An 05? A 6th grader? Really?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Can you really compare the 2 events?  Surf cup is a Tournament which eventually crowns a Champion. SilverLakes is only a Showcase w/ 3 games and you go home. At the youngest ages for DA, it definitely looks like Surf Cup has the advantage on the weekend.   A better analysis would take a few years to see how it develops since this is Silverlakes inaugural event.


----------



## GoWest

MarkM said:


> Has anyone used the Scouting Zone app?  It seems like a great tool for coaches and replaces all the individual messaging.  Surf Cup will be using it this year (not sure if they used it in the past).


These "helpful hints" are from ScoutingZone:



The DO's and DON'Ts of Contacting College Coaches















Let's strike while the iron is hot! You are in the midst of  your summer tournament schedule, and college coaches are flying all over the country to watch YOU PLAY...




NOW is the perfect time to contact college coaches of schools that you are interested in - either for the first time as an introduction or as a follow-up to previous contact. Let's talk about the messaging, frequency, and how to be most effective! Path to college soccer start here...




DO: Introduce yourself / DON'T: Send a fill-in-the-blank mass e-mail
•An introduction letter is very important and not a reproduced one. Make this letter something personal, not a fill-in-the-blank, mass e-mail. Make sure YOU are writing it, not mom and dad. The fastest way to find yourself in the virtual trashcan is to send a canned email {insert no real interest in your program} or by just sending an email to every program across the US! {Yikes!}

•Set yourself apart somehow…You have to remember the coaches get a lot of emails. Give them something that triggers them to remember who you are, express yourself in a way that you want them to know you are interested! Follow up on the season; ask about experiences with the team; reference a recent game; let them know if you will be in attendance at one of their upcoming games. Doing this shows real, genuine interest.


DO: Be mindful of the “right amount of contact” / DON'T: Be obnoxious or over-attentive 
•Coaching is a full-time job. There is a difference between contacting, showing interest, and the other side, which is being a little obnoxious and overbearing. Trust me, you want to be memorable, BUT a coach shouldn’t have your phone number memorized because you are listed on their missed call log 10 times a day!

•NCAA has a rule that coaches can only contact you once a week.

•Every 10 days, maybe twice a month for contacting. If you contact a coach more than once a week, you’re starting to overbear.

•The easiest way to contact a coach is through e-mail (you don’t want coaches to start avoiding your calls). A phone call is okay too, but make sure YOU are doing it and not your mom or dad. YOU represent YOU, the best!





DO: Be persistant / DON'T: Get frustrated

•Let them know why you want to attend the school (e.g. coaching style, academics… this is why I think I would be a good fit for the team...).
•Talk about why you personally would be a great addition and what you would bring to the team.  Confidence is a great thing and knowing when to appropriately inject it proves respectfulness and great awareness - not arrogance.
•Maintain a dialog at your prospective schools. Most of the time, schools will not respond to your communications.  This can be frustrating but they are listening. Be persistent. Remember, recruitment is selling yourself and persistence is the key.





DO: Include the link to your SCOUTINGZONE player profile, ALWAYS!
 •Make sure it has been recently updated with a current photo, your accolades, upcoming tournaments, include a video, your Top 10 Colleges... etc! 
•In your email header always include: Name, Grad Year, Club Team


----------



## Toepuncher

At what age should you start this process?


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Nothing wrong with contacting coaches as a parent. Relationships are important and you never know when that coach might move on.


I would add try to have your DD's make the calls to the coaches themselves.  My wife and I prepped her.  She made all of the calls, if she got their voicemail she would leave a message and inform them specifically the day and time when she would call back.  The college coaches like that a lot, because it shows maturity and the players interest in the school vs the parents doing the leg work for them.


----------



## outside!

Toepuncher said:


> At what age should you start this process?


Freshman.


----------



## Toepuncher

outside! said:


> Freshman.


Thanks


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> Look I think Surf is a great club, and, in the past, Surf Cup has been the event of the season.  But this year the format is not good, and I'm not talking about multiple flights which is problematic also.  Some age groups have five flights!    But there's a difference between having multiple flights, and _a format, _within each flight, which only allows one team to advance from each bracket to continue competing to win, and then everyone else-- even those who came in 2nd in bracket--  go straight to consolation games with _NO QUARTER FINALS, _and then scheduling these consolation games on day 3 of the tournament.   It's just not the optimal format for showcasing, spending my kid's time and my money, or for plain fun.
> 
> It also leaves the organizing club (Surf) open to a lot of criticism, since 1.It has the appearance of a "money grab" forcing all teams to stay and play a 3rd day.  And  2. There are brackets that seem stacked, since only one team advances, and they may happen to be brackets that don't include teams from the hosting club....
> 
> Just look at some of the age group threads.  Just trying to express what some others are feeling about a tournament, Surf Cup, that we have all truly enjoyed over the years, and telling you that these kinds of issues are what probably send top teams over to Silverlakes, which is a showcase to start with.  Fewer issues = better way to spend time and money.


Obviously you haven't been to or seen the amount of teams accepted to the Las Vegas College Showcase in March.  They have at least 80 teams per bracket and the games are on multiple fields.  Yet, 100's of college coaches still attend every year!


----------



## GoWest

outside! said:


> Freshman.


.....and maybe also start visiting schools early on as side trips when at tournaments for example. Just start kicking the tires so to speak.

I agree with outside! that it really starts that freshman season.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

IMO send an email with a short video (2 minutes or less). When you upload the video to you tube set it as unlisted so you can monitor who watches and for how long.

if your video peaks their interest they will contact your dd or show up at her game.


----------



## dreamz

Real Deal said:


> Look I think Surf is a great club, and, in the past, Surf Cup has been the event of the season.  But this year the format is not good, and I'm not talking about multiple flights which is problematic also.  Some age groups have five flights!    But there's a difference between having multiple flights, and _a format, _within each flight, which only allows one team to advance from each bracket to continue competing to win, and then everyone else-- even those who came in 2nd in bracket--  go straight to consolation games with _NO QUARTER FINALS, _and then scheduling these consolation games on day 3 of the tournament.   It's just not the optimal format for showcasing, spending my kid's time and my money, or for plain fun.
> 
> It also leaves the organizing club (Surf) open to a lot of criticism, since 1.It has the appearance of a "money grab" forcing all teams to stay and play a 3rd day.  And  2. There are brackets that seem stacked, since only one team advances, and they may happen to be brackets that don't include teams from the hosting club....
> 
> Just look at some of the age group threads.  Just trying to express what some others are feeling about a tournament, Surf Cup, that we have all truly enjoyed over the years, and telling you that these kinds of issues are what probably send top teams over to Silverlakes, which is a showcase to start with.  Fewer issues = better way to spend time and money.


4 games guaranteed at Suef Cup = more exposure for the players in front of college coaches yet still a tournament format and longer game times. It's more about maximizing the exposure and allowing the college coaches to see more players during their time at the event. Coaches don't care if a player is in a quarter final, a bracket game or a consolation game. They don't care which flight they are in. The only people that care about quarter finals or are embarrassed at the thought of a consolation game are the parents. Players want every possible opportunity to be seen by the college coaches. 
At the end of the day, the trophies and medals are great but that's not what gets you the college commitment. Maximum exposure and hard work are what get you there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dreamz said:


> 4 games guaranteed at Suef Cup = more exposure for the players in front of college coaches yet still a tournament format and longer game times. It's more about maximizing the exposure and allowing the college coaches to see more players during their time at the event. Coaches don't care if a player is in a quarter final, a bracket game or a consolation game. They don't care which flight they are in. The only people that care about quarter finals or are embarrassed at the thought of a consolation game are the parents. Players want every possible opportunity to be seen by the college coaches.
> At the end of the day, the trophies and medals are great but that's not what gets you the college commitment. Maximum exposure and hard work are what get you there.



TESTIFY @dreamz !!!


----------



## LBSoccer

dreamz said:


> 4 games guaranteed at Suef Cup = more exposure for the players in front of college coaches yet still a tournament format and longer game times. It's more about maximizing the exposure and allowing the college coaches to see more players during their time at the event. Coaches don't care if a player is in a quarter final, a bracket game or a consolation game. They don't care which flight they are in. The only people that care about quarter finals or are embarrassed at the thought of a consolation game are the parents. Players want every possible opportunity to be seen by the college coaches.
> At the end of the day, the trophies and medals are great but that's not what gets you the college commitment. Maximum exposure and hard work are what get you there.





NoGoal said:


> Obviously you haven't been to or seen the amount of teams accepted to the Las Vegas College Showcase in March.  They have at least 80 teams per bracket and the games are on multiple fields.  Yet, 100's of college coaches still attend every year!


True 100's of coaches attend but they all go to see the same top 10 teams so sucks for the other 70.  I'm kind of kidding kind of not. If your team is a top team and has soccer credit the coaches will go watch whichever tournament they are at. If the team has no history or credibility it will be very difficult to get coaches to go watch. Attending a tournament with lots of pull will help the latter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LBSoccer said:


> True 100's of coaches attend but they all go to see the same top 10 teams so sucks for the other 70.  I'm kind of kidding kind of not. If your team is a top team and has soccer credit the coaches will go watch whichever tournament they are at. If the team has no history or credibility it will be very difficult to get coaches to go watch. Attending a tournament with lots of pull will help the latter.


You are probably right, but there a bunch of schools, maybe d2 or d3, that need kids too.


----------



## Real Deal

dreamz said:


> 4 games guaranteed at Suef Cup = more exposure for the players in front of college coaches yet still a tournament format and longer game times. It's more about maximizing the exposure and allowing the college coaches to see more players during their time at the event. Coaches don't care if a player is in a quarter final, a bracket game or a consolation game. They don't care which flight they are in. The only people that care about quarter finals or are embarrassed at the thought of a consolation game are the parents. Players want every possible opportunity to be seen by the college coaches.
> At the end of the day, the trophies and medals are great but that's not what gets you the college commitment. Maximum exposure and hard work are what get you there.


Ok so what is the incentive for 03 and down???  Why do they have this format with no quarter-finals?  Certainly not college coaches out on the 3rd day watching their consolation games.


----------



## Real Deal

And I'm still not buying that college coaches will really stick around for consolation games on a 3rd day of the same tournament anyway, at any age.  But I guess time will tell.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LBSoccer said:


> True 100's of coaches attend but they all go to see the same top 10 teams so sucks for the other 70.  I'm kind of kidding kind of not. If your team is a top team and has soccer credit the coaches will go watch whichever tournament they are at. If the team has no history or credibility it will be very difficult to get coaches to go watch. Attending a tournament with lots of pull will help the latter.


I disagree.  Some of the best players aren't on the best teams.  You are caught in a fallacy.  What happened to the Baker's Breakaway team that won the U15 USYS championship for Slammers?  They were the top team in the country.  How many college stars were on that team?  How many players from that team are pro?  How many are currently active U23 or full national team players? 

Don't get caught in the fallacy.  If #20, #11 and #6 weren't on the team would their kickball win?


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> Ok so what is the incentive for 03 and down???  Why do they have this format with no quarter-finals?  Certainly not college coaches out on the 3rd day watching their consolation games.


03 are incoming HS freshmen in the fall.  There will be a few coaches who will watch no matter if it's a consolation game or not.


----------



## dreamz

Real Deal said:


> Ok so what is the incentive for 03 and down???  Why do they have this format with no quarter-finals?  Certainly not college coaches out on the 3rd day watching their consolation games.


Why are you so focused on a quarter final? What is the fixation on a quarter final? You aren't guaranteed a quarter final so you could be three games and done. Have you ever seen players in a final playing their 6th game in 3 days? They are on their last leg. Why not balance the event more with four games guaranteed for EVERYONE and the final being a 5th game? Isn't that more for your money having 4 games guaranteed and the teams not playing a 6th game in 3 days.nsoinds more balanced for everyone. 
As for the 03s and down a 4 game format with a 5th game final is definitely more bang for the buck. Especially since the games are longer.  Added value without the increase in price. I would say that's a good thing.
You are at the tournament for 3 days no matter what. Same with Silverlakes only that is one game per day. What does it matter? Enjoy the time with the kids. Pretty soon they will be out of the game and you'll be wishing you had enjoyed the 3 day weekends a lot more. 
In the grand scheme of things a quarter final means nothing but the memories of spending time with your kids will mean everything.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> And I'm still not buying that college coaches will really stick around for consolation games on a 3rd day of the same tournament anyway, at any age.  But I guess time will tell.


This must be your first rodeo.  If your DD is playing for a DA team, better yet a DA team with Slammers, Blues, or Surf you're sweating for no reason.  Now if your DD is on a C-F team or playing for a no name club that got into Surf Cup C bracket.  Then you should worry! So which one is it?


----------



## Real Deal

dreamz said:


> Why are you so focused on a quarter final? What is the fixation on a quarter final? You aren't guaranteed a quarter final so you could be three games and done. Have you ever seen players in a final playing their 6th game in 3 days? They are on their last leg. Why not balance the event more with four games guaranteed for EVERYONE and the final being a 5th game? Isn't that more for your money having 4 games guaranteed and the teams not playing a 6th game in 3 days.nsoinds more balanced for everyone.
> As for the 03s and down a 4 game format with a 5th game final is definitely more bang for the buck. Especially since the games are longer.  Added value without the increase in price. I would say that's a good thing.
> You are at the tournament for 3 days no matter what. Same with Silverlakes only that is one game per day. What does it matter? Enjoy the time with the kids. Pretty soon they will be out of the game and you'll be wishing you had enjoyed the 3 day weekends a lot more.
> In the grand scheme of things a quarter final means nothing but the memories of spending time with your kids will mean everything.


Good point,  but then why not just make it a showcase?  No champion.  No medals.  No quarters, semis or finals. Oh yeah and no GotSoccer points. Then no one can call it unfair.  How about reducing the price too.  Then people can't call it a money grab.  Then people may continue to attend instead of opting for the other college showcase option without all the baloney.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> Good point,  but then why not just make it a showcase?  No champion.  No medals.  No quarters, semis or finals. Oh yeah and no GotSoccer points. Then no one can call it unfair.  And people will continue to attend instead of opting for the other showcase option.


Because it's Surf Cup technically a tournamnet and not The Surf College Cup Showcase in November that doesn't crown a champion.


----------



## mkg68

Real Deal said:


> Good point,  but then why not just make it a showcase?  No champion.  No medals.  No quarters, semis or finals. Oh yeah and no GotSoccer points. Then no one can call it unfair.  How about reducing the price too.  Then people can't call it a money grab.  Then people may continue to attend instead of opting for the other college showcase option without all the baloney.


You seem to be complaining just to complain.


----------



## Real Deal

mkg68 said:


> You seem to be complaining just to complain.


No, honestly, I was trying to be helpful.

Just relaying what I have heard.  It would seem any business would want to know why their customers are unhappy or leaving, especially when the competition sets up shop across town, but I guess not.  Really, my kids are in great positions so, dare I say you are correct NoGoal,  it doesn't really affect them..  Maybe I'm just a bit nostalgic for something that was really fun and special, and probably was the best tournament of all if you could get in --  but has basically become something else, as in:   just a regular old tournament.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> No, honestly, I was trying to be helpful.
> 
> Just relaying what I have heard.  It would seem any business would want to know why their customers are unhappy or leaving, especially when the competition sets up shop across town, but I guess not.  Really, my kids are in great positions so, dare I say you are correct NoGoal,  it doesn't really affect them..  Maybe I'm just a bit nostalgic for something that was really fun and special, and probably was the best tournament of all if you could get in --  but has basically become something else, as in:   just a regular old tournament.


IMO, your worrying about if college coaches are going to watch your DD play.  It's natural, I recall scanning the college coach sidelines when my DD was U15.  I was so antsy to see which coaches came to see my DD play which she sent emails to.


----------



## GoWest

Are Surf and SilverLakes unlimited substitutions?


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

GoWest said:


> Are Surf and SilverLakes unlimited substitutions?


I read that U14G DA is unlimited.  I believe u15 and up is following DA subbing rules


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> I read that U14G DA is unlimited.  I believe u15 and up is following DA subbing rules


For Surf (forgot to specify that)


----------



## Surfref

GoWest said:


> Are Surf and SilverLakes unlimited substitutions?


Here is what each tournaments riles state about substitutions.  Silverlakes rules to not specify a difference in subs for DA and non-DA.

Surf Cup:
*SUBSTITUTIONS: *Teams may substitute only with the referee's permission and only at the following times:

Substitutions shall be unlimited except where specified otherwise in the rules and regulations for a special competition.

For US Soccer Development Academy Divisions, seven substitutions will be allowed per game with no re-entry over 3 stoppages. US Soccer Development Academy 2004 teams are allowed unlimited substitutions.

For Non-DA divisions Substitutions may be made, with the consent of the referee, at any stoppage in play. (USYSA Rule 302 Cal South Rule 2.9)

Silverlakes:
*SUBSTITUTIONS: *Teams may substitute only with the referee's permission and only at the following times: Substitutions may be made, with the consent of the referee, at any stoppage in play.


----------



## Surfref

Real Deal said:


> Good point,  but then why not just make it a showcase?  No champion.  No medals.  No quarters, semis or finals. Oh yeah and no GotSoccer points. Then no one can call it unfair.  How about reducing the price too.  Then people can't call it a money grab.  Then people may continue to attend instead of opting for the other college showcase option without all the baloney.


Surf Cup evidently has no problem attracting teams and a good number of the top teams.  Some people like the showcase format and others like to see a winner crowned.  There is nothing wrong with having multiple options.  For the weekend of 29 July there are six tournaments/showcases listed on the CalSouth webpage with four of those, including Surf Cup, being played in San Diego County. 

An observation from Albion Cup this past weekend.  The fields at the Oceanside complex were in really good shape.  Best shape I have seen them in over the past year.  The fields will be closed for the next two weeks so they should be in great shape for Surf Cup.

Surf Soccer Club does not run Surf Cup.  Surf Cup Sports runs Surf Cup.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Surfref said:


> Surf Cup evidently has no problem attracting teams and a good number of the top teams.  Some people like the showcase format and others like to see a winner crowned.  There is nothing wrong with having multiple options.  For the weekend of 29 July there are six tournaments/showcases listed on the CalSouth webpage with four of those, including Surf Cup, being played in San Diego County.
> 
> An observation from Albion Cup this past weekend.  The fields at the Oceanside complex were in really good shape.  Best shape I have seen them in over the past year.  The fields will be closed for the next two weeks so they should be in great shape for Surf Cup.
> 
> Surf Soccer Club does not run Surf Cup.  Surf Cup Sports runs Surf Cup.


I also watched a couple of Albion Cup games and I agree with your assessment of the fields.  I wasn't pleased by the $10 for parking but that is pretty much par for the course.  I pay about the same for my player's home games so no big deal.


----------



## Surfref

MakeAPlay said:


> I also watched a couple of Albion Cup games and I agree with your assessment of the fields.  I wasn't pleased by the $10 for parking but that is pretty much par for the course.  I pay about the same for my player's home games so no big deal.


At least they paved the main road into the parking area.  Now they need to pave the rest of the parking lot so my car does not get covered with dirt.


----------



## RiverRat

NoGoal said:


> It's a fairly simple process, the Power 5 recruits YNT players, YNT Pool, then ID2/ODP teams/PDP, then players from top teams on down.  Now with Girls DA, I'm sure they will have an ID program a step below YNT camp invites.


i thought u and map said that colleges dont recruit teams, they recruit individuals? U said it doesnt matter what team to be on and coaches will even come to consolation games to see individual players? doesn't this say u should play on the best team possible to get recruited? which is it?


----------



## GoWest

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> I read that U14G DA is unlimited. I believe u15 and up is following DA subbing rules





Surfref said:


> Here is what each tournaments riles state about substitutions. Silverlakes rules to not specify a difference in subs for DA and non-DA.
> 
> Surf Cup:
> *SUBSTITUTIONS: *Teams may substitute only with the referee's permission and only at the following times:
> 
> Substitutions shall be unlimited except where specified otherwise in the rules and regulations for a special competition.
> 
> For US Soccer Development Academy Divisions, seven substitutions will be allowed per game with no re-entry over 3 stoppages. US Soccer Development Academy 2004 teams are allowed unlimited substitutions.
> 
> For Non-DA divisions Substitutions may be made, with the consent of the referee, at any stoppage in play. (USYSA Rule 302 Cal South Rule 2.9)
> 
> Silverlakes:
> *SUBSTITUTIONS: *Teams may substitute only with the referee's permission and only at the following times: Substitutions may be made, with the consent of the referee, at any stoppage in play


Thanks for the clarification. Appreciate you.


----------



## NoGoal

RiverRat said:


> i thought u and map said that colleges dont recruit teams, they recruit individuals? U said it doesnt matter what team to be on and coaches will even come to consolation games to see individual players? doesn't this say u should play on the best team possible to get recruited? which is it?


Must it be spelled out for you?  The P5 and top mid-major programs recruit the players with accolades first.  These players are offered the most scholarship money. Hence they recruit players not teams! Example a player with a lot of accolades can play for a last place ECNL/GDA team and still be highly recruited over a player with no individual accolades and plays for a Championship ECNL/GDA team.

Now if a player is lacking individual accolades, then it's best to play for a brand name club such as Blues, Slammers and Surf.  This will provide maximum exposure the player, because the club name itself will make college coaches open the email and read about the player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

RiverRat said:


> i thought u and map said that colleges dont recruit teams, they recruit individuals? U said it doesnt matter what team to be on and coaches will even come to consolation games to see individual players? doesn't this say u should play on the best team possible to get recruited? which is it?


You are clearly barely literate.  How many times does it have to be spelled out to you?


----------



## GoWest

Surfref said:


> Here is what each tournaments riles state about substitutions....


@Surfref do you know what the tournaments (Surf & Silver) have decided as far as total game minutes? 50? 60?...90? #curious


----------



## Kicker4Life

GoWest said:


> @Surfref do you know what the tournaments (Surf & Silver) have decided as far as total game minutes? 50? 60?...90? #curious


*RULES OF PLAY*



FIFA Laws of the Game will apply as modified by USYSA and Cal South as described herein.



Duration of Games by Halves, and Ball Size is as follows:



Ball Size – 5



1998, 1999, 2000 - 45 minute halves



2001 and 2002 - 40 minute halves



2003 and 2004 - 35 minute halves



Games can end in a tie.



*HALF TIME: * Half Time will be 10 minutes



*GAME CHECK-IN CONDUCT: *Teams will present their player and staff cards to the referee prior to the start of each game. Each team must have a representative responsible for collecting the player/staff cards at the end of each game.



*SUBSTITUTIONS: * Teams may substitute only with the referee’s permission and only at the following times: Substitutions may be made, with the consent of the referee, at any stoppage in play. Once a player has been substituted they are not able reenter the game until the next half.


----------



## Soccer

What happened to the youngers version that was supposed to take place this weekend?  No schedule yet and it is supposed to be this weekend.

https://www.silverlakestournaments.com/silverlakes-summer-cup/


----------



## Soccer

I bet you the boys are happy the skipped surf.  Tongue in Cheek.


----------



## mkg68

Soccer said:


> What happened to the youngers version that was supposed to take place this weekend?  No schedule yet and it is supposed to be this weekend.
> 
> https://www.silverlakestournaments.com/silverlakes-summer-cup/


Cancelled. Soccer in Norco in July/August is crazy, especially on the turf fields. Heard they couldn't get enough teams beyond the Beach/Legends/Slammers teams that were forced to sign up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

mkg68 said:


> Cancelled. Soccer in Norco in July/August is crazy, especially on the turf fields. Heard they couldn't get enough teams beyond the Beach/Legends/Slammers teams that were forced to sign up.


I'm sure @CaliKlines has some good excuse regarding this.  You know since they have the Mercedes golf carts and the sushi that probably tastes wonderful in 100 degree heat...


----------



## dreamz

Soccer said:


> I bet you the boys are happy the skipped surf.  Tongue in Cheek.


If I'm one of the 28 boys teams in this event and I was forced to play Silverlakes I would be pissed. No real event. No college coaches and 100 degree weather. A wasted event for college exposure. It's clear that the big dogs that support Silverlakes are all about the girls. Good thing the girls have DPL to support Silverlakes going forward. That will be a big draw.


----------



## Zerodenero

dreamz said:


> If I'm one of the 28 boys teams in this event and I was forced to play Silverlakes I would be pissed. No real event. No college coaches and 100 degree weather. A wasted event for college exposure. It's clear that the big dogs that support Silverlakes are all about the girls. Good thing the girls have DPL to support Silverlakes going forward. That will be a big draw.


from a college standpoint, up to this point in the US, aside from the WNT players, hasn't it always been about college?


----------



## soccermama213

dreamz said:


> If I'm one of the 28 boys teams in this event and I was forced to play Silverlakes I would be pissed. No real event. No college coaches and 100 degree weather. A wasted event for college exposure. It's clear that the big dogs that support Silverlakes are all about the girls. Good thing the girls have DPL to support Silverlakes going forward. That will be a big draw.


I have to disagree here. My DD went to the Silverlakes showcase last Thanksgiving weekend instead of Surf. We had atleast 20 coaches at every game and my DD committed to a D1 school 2 months later that saw her there. There was plenty of schools that went to both locations. As far as heat goes - summer showcase maynot be the preference (I would prefer to be where its cooler myself) but each opportunity is what your child makes of it. Good luck to everyones kid!!


----------



## dreamz

soccermama213 said:


> I have to disagree here. My DD went to the Silverlakes showcase last Thanksgiving weekend instead of Surf. We had atleast 20 coaches at every game and my DD committed to a D1 school 2 months later that saw her there. There was plenty of schools that went to both locations. As far as heat goes - summer showcase maynot be the preference (I would prefer to be where its cooler myself) but each opportunity is what your child makes of it. Good luck to everyones kid!!


What are you disagreeing with?


----------



## soccermama213

dreamz said:


> What are you disagreeing with?


Your statement that is "no real event with no college coaches, and a wasted event for college exposure."


----------



## NoGoal

soccermama213 said:


> Your statement that is "no real event with no college coaches, and a wasted event for college exposure."


Um Dreamz was posting about the Boys Showcase at Silverlakes being a waste of time where as you replied to his post about your experience with the girls showcase.  In his post he stated, Silverlakes is all about the girls being showcased.  Hence, his reply post what are you disagreeing with?


----------



## soccermama213

My mistake


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> Um Dreamz was posting about the Boys Showcase at Silverlakes being a waste of time where as you replied to his post about your experience with the girls showcase.  In his post he stated, Silverlakes is all about the girls being showcased.  Hence, his reply post what are you disagreeing with?


I believe Dreamz was also talking about the Summer Showcase, not the Thanksgiving Showcase.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I believe Dreamz was also talking about the Summer Showcase, not the Thanksgiving Showcase.


Stop keeping us on topic...  You know that doesn't fit the narrative @outside!


----------



## Frank

I reached out to the tourney about boys side and they said they expect more than the 1 currently listed (UCR). I would hope so for $1350


----------



## Soccer43

I guessing there will be some changes in the Silverlakes schedule coming up still.  

https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?tid=895&eid=401 

Or else the Slammers ECNL U17 team is so good that they can play two games at the same time......


----------



## Soccer43

At this point, that is the only bracket with a mix of ECNL and DA teams - the rest are either only ECNL vs ECNL or DA vs DA.


----------



## NoGoal

A lot of quality college coaches as usual attending Surf Cup this weekend.  Good luck to all your DDs!
https://scoutingzone.com/TournamentArea/SurfCup/ScoutAttendees


----------



## GoWest

Soccer43 said:


> At this point, that is the only bracket with a mix of ECNL and DA teams - the rest are either only ECNL vs ECNL or DA vs DA.


Silverlakes
  Eagles Soccer Club 01/02 USSDA  4  :  1  LA Premier FC 01/02 USSDA 
  LAFC Slammers 01/02 USSDA  5  :  0  Reign Academy 01/02 USSDA 
  Lamorinda Soccer Club 01/02 USSDA  1  :  3  LA Galaxy San Diego 01/02 USSDA


----------



## GoWest

GoWest said:


> Silverlakes
> Eagles Soccer Club 01/02 USSDA  4  :  1  LA Premier FC 01/02 USSDA
> LAFC Slammers 01/02 USSDA  5  :  0  Reign Academy 01/02 USSDA
> Lamorinda Soccer Club 01/02 USSDA  1  :  3  LA Galaxy San Diego 01/02 USSDA


Some really good teams and some really bad teams. Nothing new to see here.


----------



## devupa2.0

Our 04's played against the Mustangs yesterday. NorCal club that we've never come across before.

I was impressed. Very good mix of players with all the characteristics you would expect of a formidable opponent. Excellent press throughout the game and a combination of possession and direct play. Our girls won in the last minute, but Mustangs probably deserved a tie out of it based on their efforts. If that team sticks together, I expect they will be very strong in the years to come. Sideline was also positive and well mannered.

Wish them luck and hope to come across them again in the future.


----------



## Surfref

I said I would report on the number of college coaches on the sidelines of my Surf Cup games.  The 8am game had 27 coaches on the sideline at halftime.  I was the CR for a G16 game so I only had time to count at halftime.  The 9:30 G16 game at one point I counted 38 coaches about halfway through the second half.  The 11am G18 had a surprising large number at halftime (I was CR again) with 45.  The last game 12:30 was a lower bracket game and I counted 28.  I saw coaches from the top D1 to D3, NAIA and a couple JC coaches.  My daughter said that she had one G17 game between two ECNL teams where the college coaches filled the entire bench sideline except the bench areas.  She estimates there were 50 coaches watching the first half of the game.  She said they all just appeared about 5 minutes into the game and about half left during halftime.  She said most were big D1 schools.  There was definitely a great turnout of coaches at Surf Cup.  I asked a few coaches if they were going to Silverlakes and the answer from all four was no.  One coach told me he watch a couple DA on Friday morning before going to Robb field to see an Albion sponsored round robin games.  He said he was going to see a couple specific players at the Carlsbad tournament.  On coach said jokingly that she did not want to visit the 90 plus degree weather so she sent a couple of her players to watch games in "the heat."


----------



## NoGoal

Surfref said:


> I said I would report on the number of college coaches on the sidelines of my Surf Cup games.  The 8am game had 27 coaches on the sideline at halftime.  I was the CR for a G16 game so I only had time to count at halftime.  The 9:30 G16 game at one point I counted 38 coaches about halfway through the second half.  The 11am G18 had a surprising large number at halftime (I was CR again) with 45.  The last game 12:30 was a lower bracket game and I counted 28.  I saw coaches from the top D1 to D3, NAIA and a couple JC coaches.  My daughter said that she had one G17 game between two ECNL teams where the college coaches filled the entire bench sideline except the bench areas.  She estimates there were 50 coaches watching the first half of the game.  She said they all just appeared about 5 minutes into the game and about half left during halftime.  She said most were big D1 schools.  There was definitely a great turnout of coaches at Surf Cup.  I asked a few coaches if they were going to Silverlakes and the answer from all four was no.  One coach told me he watch a couple DA on Friday morning before going to Robb field to see an Albion sponsored round robin games.  He said he was going to see a couple specific players at the Carlsbad tournament.  On coach said jokingly that she did not want to visit the 90 plus degree weather so she sent a couple of her players to watch games in "the heat."


Thanks for the update.   Hopefully the posters, as my DD would say gassing up the Silverlakes summer college showcase....realize, it's Silverlakes can't compare to Surf Cup's college exposure.


----------



## NoGoal

I don't even hear crickets in this thread.  I would have thought there would be posting about how the sidelines were filled with tons of college coaches.


----------



## Xoloman

I was posing as a college coach with all my UCLA garb. I'm assuming all the experienced refs went to Surf Cup, because our refs were garbage.  Unless the rules have changed overnight?


----------



## Livinthedream

NoGoal said:


> I don't even hear crickets in this thread.  I would have thought there would be posting about how the sidelines were filled with tons of college coaches.


Sorry NG...I couldn't care less about the sidelines. I spent all weekend going back and forth between Norco and DelMar, 2 kids playing at different showcases...sucks! Although day 1 at SL we had about 30 coaches for an 8:30 am game...not bad. Over on the boys side at Del Mar for the top non DA U16 bracket...didnt see a lot of attention from College Coaches.


----------



## Overtime

Xoloman said:


> I was posing as a college coach with all my UCLA garb. I'm assuming all the experienced refs went to Surf Cup, because our refs were garbage.  Unless the rules have changed overnight?


Refs were garbage both days and today only 1 soccer ball.  AR said many had gone missing since Friday so instead of having each team supply a ball you play with 1 and chase all over the track.  Surf Cup does not have much to worry about.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Overtime said:


> Refs were garbage both days and today only 1 soccer ball.  AR said many had gone missing since Friday so instead of having each team supply a ball you play with 1 and chase all over the track.  Surf Cup does not have much to worry about.


Only 1 ball at Surf Cup this year also.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> Only 1 ball at Surf Cup this year also.


Dam Nike, getting chincy with the soccer balls.


----------



## Livinthedream

LadiesMan217 said:


> Only 1 ball at Surf Cup this year also.


Yup...here at the Boys side...only one ball.


----------



## timbuck

Livinthedream said:


> Yup...here at the Boys side...only one ball.


It's called "Lance Armstrong Soccer".


----------



## Soccer43

had a great experience at Silverlakes - great refs, 20+ college coaches (top 20 D1 plus others) at each game, 3 balls at each match.  No complaints and don't believe all the haters on this forum...


----------



## Surfref

LadiesMan217 said:


> Only 1 ball at Surf Cup this year also.


No, each field received two balls.  We only used one on my fields both days and did not have to wait more than 2-5 seconds for the keepers to get the ball and set up for goal kicks.  There were enough people around the fields that the ball was returned to the field almost instantaneously.  Surf Cup has always used only 1-2 soccer balls.


----------



## Surfref

LadiesMan217 said:


> Only 1 ball at Surf Cup this year also.


No, each field received two balls.  We only used one on my fields both days and did not have to wait more than 2-5 seconds for the keepers to get the ball and set up for goal kicks.  There were enough people around the fields that the ball was returned to the field almost instantaneously.  Surf Cup has always used only 1-2 soccer balls.  


NoGoal said:


> Dam Nike, getting chincy with the soccer balls.


The Nike soccer balls at Surf Cup were the $160 ones.


----------



## Surfref

I was refereeing boys at Surf Cup today.  All B16 games.  Had about 15-20 college coaches at each game.  One of the D2 coaches commented that most of the "big schools" went to Silverlakes to watch the DA games.  There were no DA games today at Surf Cup.  I did see a lot of the college coaches talking to the club coaches and players after the games.


----------



## Livinthedream

Surfref said:


> I was refereeing boys at Surf Cup today.  All B16 games.  Had about 15-20 college coaches at each game.  One of the D2 coaches commented that most of the "big schools" went to Silverlakes to watch the DA games.  There were no DA games today at Surf Cup.  I did see a lot of the college coaches talking to the club coaches and players after the games.


Beach FC vs TFA BU16 didn't have any College Coaches at the 8:00am game...and only one ball. TFA used the one ball as a stall technique to burn the clock. At U16, College Coaches can't talk to players, only the Club Coach. But Ref I always respect your post as informative...thanks for the feedback. I would say that Surf Cup in July and Silver Lakes in November would be my choice. But at the end of the day parents are handcuffed by where the Club picks as their showcase opportunity. I will finish with Del Mar has done a real good with the polo fields in regards to parking and getting vehicles in and out. I still think SL has a better facility and getting better, i.e. Fields, parking, seating area, New Restaurant. But the big factor is that lovely July weather in Norco...it had to be about 100 degrees but only 95 in the shade. I hope everyone on this board got an offer for their DD this weekend regardless where they played.


----------



## Justafan

Livinthedream said:


> Although day 1 at SL we had about 30 coaches for an 8:30 am game.


Make that 29, xoloman doesn't count.


----------



## Frank

Soccer43 said:


> had a great experience at Silverlakes - great refs, 20+ college coaches (top 20 D1 plus others) at each game, 3 balls at each match.  No complaints and don't believe all the haters on this forum...


Must have been Girls.  There was maybe 1 on the Men's side on Friday.  Zero on Sat and Sun


----------



## Striker17

And I am just sitting here thinking how funny with would be to order some college gear and carry a clipboard and pretend to take notes. Who's in? How about ulittle Surf Cup for best affect


----------



## Livinthedream

Striker17 said:


> And I am just sitting here thinking how funny with would be to order some college gear and carry a clipboard and pretend to take notes. Who's in? How about ulittle Surf Cup for best affect


OMG...thing of all the food we can get from the hospitality tent at Surf and if we do it at Silver Lakes we can get sushi, a trip to the whisky bar, and chauffeured around in a cool golf cart...lol. That's one way of getting back some of this Club money we have all paid into. Just make sure you use a school that has a coach on the "hot seat", this way other coaches will think your part of the possible new staff.


----------



## NoGoal

Surfref said:


> The Nike soccer balls at Surf Cup were the $160 ones.


Very nice and I would want those balls back afterwards.


----------



## Justafan

Striker17 said:


> And I am just sitting here thinking how funny with would be to order some college gear and carry a clipboard and pretend to take notes. Who's in? How about ulittle Surf Cup for best affect


And make sure to sit by the coach of the school your dd wants to go to and keep pointing out how great your dd is every time she touches the ball.


----------



## Striker17

Dead parent give aways -
Send it 
Kick the ball
Nice try
Clear it 
Just get it 
Be aggressive 
Go after the ball

Potential coachism-
Unlucky 
Now play 
Just play 
Just shoot the ball 
You'll get it next time


----------



## Dos Equis

Cannot comment on Silver Lakes, but our experience at Surf involved plenty of coaches, but only one very nice ball.  

Heard that an infamous coach managed to get red carded at Surf and his team had to forefiet when he refused to leave the field -- in a college showcase.  I hope it is just a not so funny jest.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> Cannot comment on Silver Lakes, but our experience at Surf involved plenty of coaches, but only one very nice ball.
> 
> Heard that an infamous coach managed to get red carded at Surf and his team had to forefiet when he refused to leave the field -- in a college showcase.  I hope it is just a not so funny jest.


I also heard the same story!


----------



## LadiesMan217

Surfref said:


> No, each field received two balls.  We only used one on my fields both days and did not have to wait more than 2-5 seconds for the keepers to get the ball and set up for goal kicks.  There were enough people around the fields that the ball was returned to the field almost instantaneously.  Surf Cup has always used only 1-2 soccer balls.


Who cares how many balls you have - only one ball was used.


----------



## timbuck

NoGoal said:


> I also heard the same story!


Which is worse?
Getting thrown out of a Showcase or getting thrown out of a Friendly?


----------



## NoGoal

timbuck said:


> Which is worse?
> Getting thrown out of a Showcase or getting thrown out of a Friendly?


Showcase, he just made a fool of himself throwing a tantrum in front of college coaches!  #Idiot #notaboutyou


----------



## Kicknit22

Dos Equis said:


> Cannot comment on Silver Lakes, but our experience at Surf involved plenty of coaches, but only one very nice ball.
> 
> Heard that an infamous coach managed to get red carded at Surf and his team had to forefiet when he refused to leave the field -- in a college showcase.  I hope it is just a not so funny jest.


Why protect the identity of "infamous" coach? Who was it? I know too many coaches who get hammered on this forum to know who you are referring to.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dos Equis said:


> Cannot comment on Silver Lakes, but our experience at Surf involved plenty of coaches, but only one very nice ball.
> 
> Heard that an infamous coach managed to get red carded at Surf and his team had to forefiet when he refused to leave the field -- in a college showcase.  I hope it is just a not so funny jest.


That's no bueno!


----------



## Surfref

Striker17 said:


> And I am just sitting here thinking how funny with would be to order some college gear and carry a clipboard and pretend to take notes. Who's in? How about ulittle Surf Cup for best affect


The younger parents would be losing their minds thinking a college coach was watching their little 12 year old.


----------



## Surfref

Livinthedream said:


> Beach FC vs TFA BU16 didn't have any College Coaches at the 8:00am game...and only one ball. TFA used the one ball as a stall technique to burn the clock. At U16, College Coaches can't talk to players, only the Club Coach. But Ref I always respect your post as informative...thanks for the feedback. I would say that Surf Cup in July and Silver Lakes in November would be my choice. But at the end of the day parents are handcuffed by where the Club picks as their showcase opportunity. I will finish with Del Mar has done a real good with the polo fields in regards to parking and getting vehicles in and out. I still think SL has a better facility and getting better, i.e. Fields, parking, seating area, New Restaurant. But the big factor is that lovely July weather in Norco...it had to be about 100 degrees but only 95 in the shade. I hope everyone on this board got an offer for their DD this weekend regardless where they played.


The coaches I saw talking to players were from NAIA/JC schools, which I believe they are allowed to talk to the players.  I know two of the JC and one of the NAIA coaches very well.  They and a few other college coaches they were sitting with were the ones talking to the players and are the ones that told me about the D1 coaches going to Silverlakes on Sunday.


----------



## mkg68

Kicknit22 said:


> Why protect the identity of "infamous" coach? Who was it? I know too many coaches who get hammered on this forum to know who you are referring to.


Baker from SoCal Blues


----------



## Lambchop

Livinthedream said:


> Sorry NG...I couldn't care less about the sidelines. I spent all weekend going back and forth between Norco and DelMar, 2 kids playing at different showcases...sucks! Although day 1 at SL we had about 30 coaches for an 8:30 am game...not bad. Over on the boys side at Del Mar for the top non DA U16 bracket...didnt see a lot of attention from College Coaches.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Surfref said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was refereeing boys at Surf Cup today.  All B16 games.  Had about 15-20 college coaches at each game.  One of the D2 coaches commented that most of the "big schools" went to Silverlakes to watch the DA games.  There were no DA games today at Surf Cup.  I did see a lot of the college coaches talking to the club coaches and players after the games.
> 
> 
> 
> What? I thought boys start Surf Cup next weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Surf was a great experience, nice fields, very friendly volunteers, lots of colleges scouts and really,really hot moms.
The only thing that I didn't care for was the CC card only at the Surf store.


----------



## Striker17

Dos Equis said:


> Cannot comment on Silver Lakes, but our experience at Surf involved plenty of coaches, but only one very nice ball.
> 
> Heard that an infamous coach managed to get red carded at Surf and his team had to forefiet when he refused to leave the field -- in a college showcase.  I hope it is just a not so funny jest.



Hmm don't see it anywhere and they are still playing


----------



## Striker17

@MakeAPlay @devupa ok this isn't about one coach but seriously when dev wrote me last week I absolutely thought of this...
Why in the world does a college coach- aka a higher level than club high school- care about what a club coach thinks? Honestly. 
Then you have an experience with an unhinged coach with impulse control issues, or let's see you have your backstabbing diva one we all know, and the question is why? 
Guidance counselors letters mean nothing to admissions anymore. 
Why do local coaches?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Striker17 said:


> Hmm don't see it anywhere and they are still playing


I was watching a game on the field the Blues were on next and all the parents were sitting around me, it happened.
I heard the girls and parents talking about it and there was a question whether or not they would forfeit or be disqualified all together because both coaches got booted.
That is what I think I heard.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was watching a game on the field the Blues were on next and all the parents were sitting around me, it happened.
> I heard the girls and parents talking about it and there was a question whether or not they would forfeit or be disqualified all together because both coaches got booted.
> That is what I think I heard.


WOW, both brothers!  I guess winning is attached to their personal self-worth.  They should be more focused on showcasing what their girls can do on the pitch to promote and market them to the college coaches watching.  Instead they made themselves the focus.....pathetic!


----------



## Striker17

Again it's all about certain players on these star teams. Parents need to wake up. Again MAP was right 4,6,11,20 bam that's it the rest good luck.
People don't like the truth because it's "mean" here. It's not mean and it's our fault if we don't place our kid in the best possible position to be a star and noticed.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> @MakeAPlay @devupa ok this isn't about one coach but seriously when dev wrote me last week I absolutely thought of this...
> Why in the world does a college coach- aka a higher level than club high school- care about what a club coach thinks? Honestly.
> Then you have an experience with an unhinged coach with impulse control issues, or let's see you have your backstabbing diva one we all know, and the question is why?
> Guidance counselors letters mean nothing to admissions anymore.
> Why do local coaches?


They care what a coach thinks because they want to know about the things that you can't see on the field.  Whether the kid is a team player, how coachable they are, are they a mean girl, there are lots of things that a good coach can clarify for a recruiter.  Then there are those idiot coaches....  My recommendation is to avoid the idiots come recruiting time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> Again it's all about certain players on these star teams. Parents need to wake up. Again MAP was right 4,6,11,20 bam that's it the rest good luck.
> People don't like the truth because it's "mean" here. It's not mean and it's our fault if we don't place our kid in the best possible position to be a star and noticed.


I don't say things to be mean.  I just know how much sugar coating most of the people on this forum are forced to consume and since I have no skin in the game it is easy for me to be blunt...


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> They care what a coach thinks because they want to know about the things that you can't see on the field.  Whether the kid is a team player, how coachable they are, are they a mean girl, there are lots of things that a good coach can clarify for a recruiter.  Then there are those idiot coaches....  My recommendation is to avoid the idiots come recruiting time.


So at 16 be done with the volatile, lying and Manipulative "great coaches" even when they win National titles. Got it. 
Seriously is an epidemic.
Some of these guys couldn't hold a real job off a pitch if they tried and they are going to give insight to a college coach? Yeah no. Nope. 
As for the things you listed our age group has a nice group of coaches who ENCOURAGE the behaviors you listed and their character is as good as mud so again not hopeful. Reason 797998 I am glad I took your advice a year ago


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> So at 16 be done with the volatile, lying and Manipulative "great coaches" even when they win National titles. Got it.
> Seriously is an epidemic.
> Some of these guys couldn't hold a real job off a pitch if they tried and they are going to give insight to a college coach? Yeah no. Nope.
> As for the things you listed our age group has a nice group of coaches who ENCOURAGE the behaviors you listed and their character is as good as mud so again not hopeful. Reason 797998 I am glad I took your advice a year ago


Unfortunately at that point you have to be working on the stuff your player will need in order to succeed at the next level.  Playing politics at that point is counterproductive for your player.  @Striker17 you are very smart to focus on your player.  It will definitely pay off.


----------



## The Driver

mkg68 said:


> Baker from SoCal Blues


@NoGoal


MakeAPlay said:


> I don't say things to be mean.  I just know how much sugar coating most of the people on this forum are forced to consume and since I have no skin in the game it is easy for me to be blunt...


That is what I meant by Soccer Mom Mean.


----------



## jojosoccer

LA Galaxy G 99 DA played a great final at Surf Cup against So Cal Blues DA
LAG 2 Blues 5
Beautiful weather at Surf Cup.
Didn't seem to be the typical sideline of college coaches due to SilverLakes. Still had plenty, just seems like in the past there were a lot more coaches.


----------



## Lambchop

jojosoccer said:


> LA Galaxy G 99 DA played a great final at Surf Cup against So Cal Blues DA
> LAG 2 Blues 5
> Beautiful weather at Surf Cup.
> Didn't seem to be the typical sideline of college coaches due to SilverLakes. Still had plenty, just seems like in the past there were a lot more coaches.


College coaches seemed to be there in mass Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Livinthedream

jojosoccer said:


> LA Galaxy G 99 DA played a great final at Surf Cup against So Cal Blues DA
> LAG 2 Blues 5
> Beautiful weather at Surf Cup.
> Didn't seem to be the typical sideline of college coaches due to SilverLakes. Still had plenty, just seems like in the past there were a lot more coaches.


It's Tuesday...and most of this age group is already committed. There is not much money out there for the 2018 Grad class, unless a player qualifies for "as need $$". Usually those players are hoping just to get a roster spot. At SL's this age group had a great turnout on Friday (surf started Saturday). On the other 2 days...maybe 10 Coaches per game. The younger age, 01/02's had a strong turnout at SL and from what I was told, even more at Surf. Coaches are leaning towards that 01/02 age group right now. Maybe someone can shed a little info how many Coaches showed up to the 01/02 final at Surf. Thanks


----------



## NoGoal

Livinthedream said:


> It's Tuesday...and most of this age group is already committed. There is not much money out there for the 2018 Grad class, unless a player qualifies for "as need $$". Usually those players are hoping just to get a roster spot. At SL's this age group had a great turnout on Friday (surf started Saturday). On the other 2 days...maybe 10 Coaches per game. The younger age, 01/02's had a strong turnout at SL and from what I was told, even more at Surf. Coaches are leaning towards that 01/02 age group right now. Maybe someone can shed a little info how many Coaches showed up to the 01/02 final at Surf. Thanks


It's also August 1, the 1st offical training day for college teams.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Agreed 2018 spots with athletic money are slim to none.  What's left are roster spots with academic or need based money.  

2019 are filling up fast.  The process seems to accelerate each year (thanks Texas).  By  Dec. I expect the 2019's to be full for D1.

Still plenty of time for outstanding academic D3 schools like MIT, Carnegie Mellon, Williams, Pomona, Claremont , etc.


----------



## Livinthedream

eastbaysoccer said:


> Agreed 2018 spots with athletic money are slim to none.  What's left are roster spots with academic or need based money.
> 
> 2019 are filling up fast.  The process seems to accelerate each year (thanks Texas).  By  Dec. I expect the 2019's to be full for D1.
> 
> Still plenty of time for outstanding academic D3 schools like MIT, Carnegie Mellon, Williams, Pomona, Claremont , etc.


Also NAIA, and DII still looking for 2018 talent...and NAIA has $$ and easier rules to get recruited. DI is not for everyone...it's a business and your kid is always looking over her shoulder waiting for the new shiny toy to show up on campus. My oldest went the NAIA route and got an expensive quality education paid for because she could dribble a basketball. Crazy but there are Coaches looking at the 2021 Class.


----------



## shales1002

Striker17 said:


> And I am just sitting here thinking how funny with would be to order some college gear and carry a clipboard and pretend to take notes. Who's in? How about ulittle Surf Cup for best affect


I tried to get a white chair, seriously, with my college gear on and they wouldn't give me one .


----------



## glen_dandy

Livinthedream said:


> It's Tuesday...and most of this age group is already committed. There is not much money out there for the 2018 Grad class, unless a player qualifies for "as need $$". Usually those players are hoping just to get a roster spot. At SL's this age group had a great turnout on Friday (surf started Saturday). On the other 2 days...maybe 10 Coaches per game. The younger age, 01/02's had a strong turnout at SL and from what I was told, even more at Surf. Coaches are leaning towards that 01/02 age group right now. Maybe someone can shed a little info how many Coaches showed up to the 01/02 final at Surf. Thanks


Like many other teams, our team hands out player bio pamphlets and asks each coach for their name, school and contact info.  Based on the data collected, about 50 different colleges were represented at my DD's G01/02 DA Friday game (not all at once, some coaches could possibly have only been there for five minutes).  And about 40 coaches at Saturday's game.  Don't have the data yet for semis on Monday and finals on Tuesday, but the numbers seemed to be way down from the weekend games.


----------



## genesis

outside! said:


> Silverlakes complex has the nicest soccer facilities in SoCal. Unfortunately Norco is blazing hot in the summer. I cannot be the only one that would rather be at the Polo Fields or Oceanside complex for Surf in the summer.


Sorry but the playing surfaces at Oceanside were immaculate.


----------



## GoWest

genesis said:


> Sorry but the playing surfaces at Oceanside were immaculate.


Nice fields no doubt. I have heard some here say Surf for the summer and SilverLakes for Thanksgiving. I dont have an opinion as of yet but will be better informed after this November.


----------



## genesis

Oceanside vs Norco...hmm, that's a tough one.


----------



## Zerodenero

genesis said:


> Oceanside vs Norco...hmm, that's a tough one.


Although...both a smidge of dung in the air


----------

